# Worst Comerical Beer You Had



## Jazman (10/6/03)

Whats the worst commerical beers you have had


1 west end draft

2 vb

3 crown lager

4 cascade sparkling pale ale bought one to day and tipped half of it down the sink must be to much por hops


----------



## dane (10/6/03)

Jazman said:


> 3 crown lager


 While probably not being the worst I have ever tasted - I am still amazed how they keep selling this as a 'Premium Beer'.


----------



## kbekus (10/6/03)

> 3 crown lager



I reckon, that stuff is shite. Tastes like soapy, foamy, melted icecream to me.


----------



## Stratis (10/6/03)

Corona, Bud and Carlton Cold come to mind.......


----------



## oldrusty (10/6/03)

...I think it was "the great beer-strike of '78" here in the home of XXXX.... the highway south musta bin end-to-end semi's of cartoned beer! It came from everywhere.. brands I'd never heard of.. but the worst, undrinkable, was "Southwark" -from SA I think it was.

...the drop I found least offensive in those dire times was "KB", in a lil' keg-shaped stubbie.

That was back when each pub only sold one brand, and you could still smell a public bar three blocks away.... literally finding a pub by "following your nose"


----------



## kook (11/6/03)

Stratis said:


> Corona, Bud and Carlton Cold come to mind.......


 Its a long time since I've tried bud so I cant comment on it.

I'd have to agree on the carlton cold though.

As for corona, I dont think I'd rate it as one of the worst beers I've had. If its drunk in very hot/humid weather, its quite refreshing (though tasteless with no palate  ). Very inoffensive beer. I dont like it, and its overpriced crap, but its not what I'd consider to be a "terrible beer".

My terribles:

Tooheys Extra Dry (what the hell is this??? its sure not beer, all i know is it gave me a headache after 3/4 a bottle, and I can down a fair few strong ales)
Carlton Cold (this tastes like off hops and chemicals)
Carlton Draught (same as above, but more chems)



fiscus - As for crown, its marketed as a premium beer, so people beleive its a premium beer. Its amazing what marketing can do.


----------



## Doc (11/6/03)

VB
Tooheys Extra Dry
Carlton Cold
and most of the major US brands, Coors, Bud, Miller .....

I like beer, but with these it is just wasting my time. They look, smell and taste like shit. They are so full of shit ingredients a banging headache is all you get.

Doc


----------



## Snow (11/6/03)

Definitely Carlton Cold, followed closely by it's baby brother Light Ice.


----------



## GSRman (11/6/03)

definately going with snow here.. 

i dont mind crownies.. 

a mate who has just started brewing was asking me how he could replicate a carlton cold.. i said 'i dont know, maybe wash some dishes in the wort before after and during the ferment'


----------



## GMK (11/6/03)

GSRman said:


> definately going with snow here..
> 
> i dont mind crownies..
> 
> a mate who has just started brewing was asking me how he could replicate a carlton cold.. i said 'i dont know, maybe wash some dishes in the wort before after and during the ferment'


 GSRman - alias Bro P76

Sounds like you are formulating a recipee...
Notice you didn't mention hops.....


----------



## Snow (11/6/03)

GSRman said:


> definately going with snow here..
> 
> i dont mind crownies..
> 
> a mate who has just started brewing was asking me how he could replicate a carlton cold.. i said 'i dont know, maybe wash some dishes in the wort before after and during the ferment'


 Don't forget to urinate in it....


----------



## Gough (11/6/03)

1). US Bud. - the Czech Bud is awesome

2). Miller

3). Carlton Cold

4). Hahn Ice

5). VB


I'm also tempted to throw in Kilkenny but I know many of you really like that style. Personally I think it is all style and no substance... or flavour...

Gough


----------



## Trev (11/6/03)

1/ I lump Cold & Crown together - just try the experiment of blind tasting them and all you'll notice is that vague nutty taste at the back of the tongue.

2/ VB - 'nuff said.

3/ San Miguel. I had my first one only a couple of weeks ago. This is definately made for american tastes, absolutely lacking in any real flavour or body. The 'Muzak' or beers, it's tasteless and nobody notices it!

4/ All of the generic American beers (Bud, Miller etc), again tasteless and without any body.

5/ Tooheys Dry - I'm with Doc on this one. All it gave me was a splitting headache and a trip to the bathroom in the middleof the night which would have been fine if I'd drunk a lot but I only had about 7 stubbies over a few hours.


Trev


----------



## big d (11/6/03)

4xxxx i cant stand the taste
vb dont like it anymore-i once enjoyed it
southwark-say no more

big d


----------



## PostModern (12/6/03)

Toohey's Red. Urgh! 
Goddam that is one nasty liquid! I actually don't think it qualifies for this thread, because it might not be beer. The worst hangovers too.

VB is OK for when you want to be pretentiously unpretentious, bud not good at all 

I like Crown Lager bottles, so I don't berate it too much when my brother buys a carton and keeps the empties for me


----------



## therook (12/6/03)

You Blokes are obviously all young fellas.

Do any of you remember Courage beer, Had a rooster as a symbol and tasted like Rooster piss.

West End is crap, its up there with xxxx and Tasmanian light ice.

Mark


----------



## Indy (12/6/03)

PostModern said:


> Toohey's Red. Urgh!
> Goddam that is one nasty liquid! I actually don't think it qualifies for this thread, because it might not be beer.


 ohhhh yeah, when i was young and drank vb as a religion, i had no money and bought a tooheys red case on special for ~$20... big mistake, i'd rather drink on of my crap home brews than that stuff (and yes i've made some pretty bad HBs...)


----------



## deebee (12/6/03)

A mate and I caught a bus from Perth to Melbourne (~50hrs) in my early 20s when bad beer was a standard part of my diet. The space cake ran out at Norseman and we had to tolerate reality until we got to Adelaide and changed buses. The driver told us the bus had a licence and we could buy a beer so long as it was West End. We had never drunk it but we were stoked at the prospect of wiling away the kms over a series of cold brews, but even our palates stripped by years of Emu Export and Bitter weren't prepared for West End - the worst commercial beer I have ever witnessed. We didn't buy a second one. I'm still getting that soapy taste out of my mouth. 


:mellow:


----------



## Jazman (12/6/03)

Well it said to say most south aussies love west end & southwark (Same co)well i really hate that beer i rather drink vb but a lot of us south aussie love coopers


----------



## PostModern (12/6/03)

therook said:


> You Blokes are obviously all young fellas.
> 
> Do any of you remember Courage beer, Had a rooster as a symbol and tasted like Rooster piss.
> 
> ...


 I found a dozen Courage and Crest Lager and Colonial Ale bottles in my partner's grandmother's pickling shed. Nice thick glass. When I found them, they were full of 20 year old pickled plum juice. Took quite some washing


----------



## big d (12/6/03)

and whos forgeting the "i think it was" tooheys blue bock.now that didnt last long at least in my neck of the woods. :blink: 
some beers are best left forgotten.

big one B)


----------



## therook (13/6/03)

"""When I found them, they were full of 20 year old pickled plum juice. Took quite some washing """""


And I bet it still tasted better than Courage

Rook


----------



## famousguy (13/6/03)

I can't believe no in here has mentioned Tooheys New yet! Seriously that shit is like half beer/half caramel 
disgusting!

I am starting to dislike carlton cold and vb more, but still don't mind extra dry's although I must agree with the headache side of it!


----------



## GSRman (13/6/03)

new, in tallies or on tap is alright..


----------



## PMyers (16/6/03)

Coopers DB. Thank you VERY much Armstrong! ! ! Worst horse-piss crap I have ever tasted.

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## Hoops (11/8/04)

Definitely Emu Bitter!


----------



## Corey (11/8/04)

XXXX tastes like cat's piss - well, what I imagine cat's piss to taste like anyway.


----------



## mikem108 (11/8/04)

All the BS marketing beers with names like 
Cold
Dry
Ice
All the same insipid filtered yellow sugar water. Bud-Lite is pretty nasty too


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/8/04)

When I was at rookies in Adelaide (1978!), they had two beers on tap - West End and Southwark.

Now that's as close as I've ever come to living in hell...Good footy town with nice vineyards and plenty of psycho murderers, but shite beer!  

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Hopeye (11/8/04)

West End is manna from heaven compared to anything brewed by Molson's or Labatt's (Canada's answer to Tooheys (Lion Nathan) and CUB).


----------



## JasonY (11/8/04)

I used to not mind most of the comercial crap ... but since getting back into homebrew seriously every one I have tried has tasted like cats piss so I drink wine at work do's etc unless they happen to have a decent beer available (LC'c, James Squire .... never the case)

Laste taste of VB almost had me puking :wacko:


----------



## Jase (11/8/04)

Toohey's New.

I recall Budweiser as an ordinary one as well.


----------



## Tallgum (11/8/04)

Ivr been selling all this piss you mentioned since 1977 , sold Courage in late 70s for $8 a slab, The great beer strike was in Xmas 81, sold every brand of piss you could get your hands on, brands i never knew existed, a truck would just pull up at the bottle shop and you didnt ask questions,just unloaded it ,stuck it on the foor and sold it as quick as you got it,the week of xmas we had a limit of 2 slabs per customer, we had cattle trucks delivering beer , just wiped the shit off the cardboard and sold it. By the way you didnt mention K.B. as another great aussie beer , what about D.A. [stood for dinner ale], the ammount of piss ive handled would make you think i worked at a sewrage plant.


----------



## RobW (11/8/04)

Southwark in the 70s, anything Bud & anything light or ice.


----------



## Tony M (11/8/04)

For 30 years, myself and a dozen or so mates have, each year, spent 9 or 10 days camped on the banks of the Murchison River usually somewhere about half way between Meekatharra and the coast. We take a motorbike each, lots of firearms and up to a pallet of VB depending on numbers (bikes,guns and beer mix wonderfully well).
Well, one year one of the guys took along a Swan product which I think was called Emu lite (2.2%) because he had recently had a heart attack and thought he should try and drop off some weight. Well, the bastard drank our full strength all week and we were forced to try and drink this horrible stuff in the dark blue cans. Its the worst day I have ever had on a bike trip, worse in fact than the trip when I broke my pelvis.


----------



## Duff (11/8/04)

Malt 75 

(for all the Queenslanders in the room)

Duff.


----------



## Kai (11/8/04)

It depends if you're talking worst commercial beer that was made to spec, or worst commercial beer that deviated from true. Worst one I've had was a VB at the Werrimul pub. It was a frickin' hot day and I'd been out in the sun all day, so stopped in at the pub on the way home. First one was fine, but halfway through pouring the second one, it was like the keg farted; the whole bar just filled with a nasty nasty sulphurous odour. At first I thought the barman had farted, till I tried the beer.


----------



## spog (11/8/04)

the worst beer i,ve EVER had is a beer called , is bjorn ,(ice bear) in english, it is a norwegein beer and like camel cigaretes it has the contents clearly displayed on front,makes VB taste like the best beer ever brewed.


----------



## barfridge (11/8/04)

From when I was living in Queensland I have a few. First is powers gold, which for anyone thankfully not from Qld is your generic less then $1 per can mid strength, (same as eagle in SA or emu in WA). Was absolutely horrible. Worse still is I had a friend whose father was a mad keen fisherman, always drank this shite, and any form of cooling was strictly optional. I got dragged out on his boat once, and after one warm, metallic tasting can I hurled over the side, covering it up as seasickness. Never have I had a nastier brew.

The other, more bizarre one is XXXX thirsty dog. This was allegedly a wheat beer, bought out about 2000, when lion nathan (XXXX) bought a heap of trendy pubs in brisvegas. Maybe they were trying to capitalise on the corona drinkie yuppie wanker end of the market, but thankfully it didnt last long.

Speaking of duff....for some inexplicable reason my wife has an unopened can sitting around (she's never been a beer drinker). From watching ebay, this can is now worth more than $100. Not too bad for a can of west end with a different label


----------



## nonicman (11/8/04)

Tooheys 2.2
Vile toilet water. One day Dad was having a party and when we approahed for beer, my brother and I shooed away from the "normal" beer and into the house fridge where it was stocked with a case of 2.2. We saw it as a challenge, two very sorry sore stomaches and badly bruised tastes budes were the only result. The taste was forgetable but the experience has left scares.
In NZ we use to get 2 litre plastic "Pub Pets" of a Satan's bile called Reinlager. On joining a group called the "Blenheim Black Macs Death Hussars" (a pacifist warfare group, a kiwi event were young lads teamup and dress in silly uniforms and belt each other with newspaper and flour bombs, plus lots of drinking), you had to scull a can of what was deeded the most vile beer in the world, a heated can of VB. :chug:


----------



## Gerard_M (11/8/04)

Whilst I always like to look at the positives there are some beers which need to be avoided. I spent 6 years managing pubs in the western suburbs of Sydney so instantly I would associate bad beer with a bad cellar. But then I have been to some expensive yuppy joints in the city where I have poured my beer into my boot and drank it that way. It adds flavour and aroma.Ok it was late and I had been there a while. Got a few strange looks. It was a Stella so it really did improve in the RM Williams. I had also treated a Draught Grolsh the same way in a pub in Surrey, England. Wasn't allowed back.
I guess my list would be VB it gives me wicked heartburn
Tooheys New - Bloats me
Any beer in a clear bottle !

I guess there are heaps of beers I have disliked but they are still better than bad wine!!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## SAMEAGAIN (11/8/04)

Oh come on Through Lolly Southwark was a nice bitter, it beats drinking the water
did you ever try Westends Eagle Blue or I Can`t think of it`s name Maybe Eagle Green now they were beers you could give to your relatives.

Regards
Mark


----------



## johnno (11/8/04)

Back in the early 80's there was some beer strike in MElb. Cant remember the year. They were bringing in some West Oz beer. I cant remember the name of it but it sure was foul. All i remember was feeeling sorry for the Western Australians having to drink it. Whatever it was I'm sure the Brewery couldn't have possibly survived.

cheers


----------



## PostModern (11/8/04)

Gerard_M said:


> Any beer in a clear bottle !


 Hear, hear. I generally abide by this rule.

One exception - bland but not foul (pardon the pun) - is Old Speckled Hen.

What I find amazing about the clear glass brews is that they are so obviously market tested before they're even brewed! Ice - how could you sell that in brown glass? The brewer is left to work out how to stop hop compounds from skunking - easy remove them all except Alpha Acids. Pure genious! A sweet beer with no redeming hop aroma or flavour. "At least it doesn't smell like a skunk".

*shakes head and goes to post in Gerard's positive thread*


----------



## lagernut (12/8/04)

1 VB

2 4XXXX

3 ANYTHING AMERICAN

4 CARLTON COLD 

5 KB

6 DA

THANK GOD FOR HOME BREWING  

:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/8/04)

PostModern said:


> Gerard_M said:
> 
> 
> > Any beer in a clear bottle !
> ...


 Ah, but if you haven't tried it as a cask ale then you will realise it isn't normally bland  

Agree with the clear glass bottles.

Worst commercial beer I have tasted is Fosters, Emu Bitter, and Beez Neez. West End draught would be in there but I would still drink it on a hot summer's day h34r: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/8/04)

Anything to do with large flightless indigenous birds, Emu this or that.
Crown lager, (VB without the working class overtones).
And of course can any pom ever forget Double Diamond, the actual reason why so many emigrated.


----------



## jayse (13/8/04)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> <snipped>
> And of course can any pom ever forget Double Diamond, the actual reason why so many emigrated.


 Go easy hoops, I haven't been to the UK but sometimes i imagine myself there when i sit at a bar in town drinking this on tap. Not the greatest beer i have had but the faucett this amber fluid comes out of is in a league of its own when theres another 15-20 taps of swill next to it.


My worst ever beer is a aussie light beer which i would expect most others to have said.
The worst of which was the incredibly bad 'west end eagle blue/spew'.
I drink my fair share of swills' that ussualy make up the drink riders at most gigs i do. Eagle blue would be a struggle/choir to get through.

Another bad experience on swill was a pint of carlton draught poured in murray bridge, it was one of the worst beers i have had. Saying that i have had carlton draughts befores that were much better than that pint.

Time to admit too not so long ago being a ignorant piss head, about 7 years ago i was doing the tamworth festival of 'mongalian' music and thought tooheys dry was one of the best beers ever, along side the new.
Jeez it takes a brave brew to admit that was he was once batting for the other side. :blink: 

beer! enjoy it, hate it, and love it to death.
Jayse
ps better add a pic so you all know iam not 'as' ignorant as i once was.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (13/8/04)

Did you add food colouring to a west end draught for that photo Jayse?  

When I was in Melbourne a few months ago, I came back witha few micro brewery beers. Lets just say they weren't quite up to standard. 

TDA mentions the beez neez/ My wife had one of these at the pig and whistle (their own beer) and it was great. But there other places that make a beez neez and these are not so good.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## lou (13/8/04)

Worst beers - anything thats too old 

i have had some nice fresh carlton draughts when they were fresh but get the same thing that is 4 months older and its is foul. Totally oxidised and tangy :unsure: 

too many other megaswills to mention 

but i'm sticking up for 4xxxx. Since moving to queensland and living almost next door to the brewery I don't mind it on tap. In bottles it is disgusting. 

But one big thing to mention is that what ever the big breweries say- their product is not nearly as consistent as they claim. Every megaswill I beer i have tried and liked was a one off or was only good sometimes. I'm sure you guys know what i mean. Different quality and taste of hops etc. 

Take tooheys old- in sydney tasted like watery shit mixed with charcoal. I came to brissy - for 6months they had an awesome run- rich cholcolately and more than a hint of lovely burnt cramel. But they changed the recpie and its back to even more watery than sydney 8 yrs ago with no flavour at all, nothing -not sweet, dry , bitter, its not even refreshing like water! 

they screw us even on thhe trusted brands to save a few pennies.

lou


----------



## Trough Lolly (13/8/04)

Tallgum said:


> ...The great beer strike was in Xmas 81, sold every brand of piss you could get your hands on, brands i never knew existed, a truck would just pull up at the bottle shop...


 I remember that one - I had my 21st in Melbourne then and my dad (RIP) managed to pull a few strings and get some NSW beer trucked in!

Don't remember much afterwards - but saw lots of embarrasing photos!

TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (13/8/04)

SAMEAGAIN said:


> Oh come on Through Lolly Southwark was a nice bitter, it beats drinking the water
> did you ever try Westends Eagle Blue or I Can`t think of it`s name Maybe Eagle Green now they were beers you could give to your relatives.
> 
> Regards
> Mark


 Sorry Mark,
Southwark is $hite!  
Tastes like its been strained through a dead leper's sypholitic sock... 

Never heard of the other stuff, but I'll try it if you wanna send me a slab :lol: 
Cheers,

TL (I'm a slut for beer!)


----------



## Bobby (13/8/04)

its not commercial but i was at a pub in tempe and they had 'Outback Lager' on tap so i got a pint of that. It is was the worst beer i have ever tasted. I cannot describe how bad it truely was. How someone can actually go out and try and sell that shite it beyond me. I would happily drink warm flat VB out of a dirty ashtray instead of drinking outback lager any day.


----------



## johnno (13/8/04)

Bobby said:


> its not commercial but i was at a pub in tempe and they had 'Outback Lager' on tap so i got a pint of that. It is was the worst beer i have ever tasted. I cannot describe how bad it truely was. How someone can actually go out and try and sell that shite it beyond me. I would happily drink warm flat VB out of a dirty ashtray instead of drinking outback lager any day.


Oh man, that Outback lager must have been really bad.


----------



## Doc (13/8/04)

Cambridge Draught.
On tap only at the Cambridge Hotel on Cambridge Terrace in Wellington NZ.
Probably made worse by the fact I was backing up after a huge night on the cans as the rugby. However the Monteiths I had before it was great.
I think this beer is actually rebranded Lion Brown which explains it anyway.
When I was at the Lion Brewery (Shed 22) in Wellington earlier in the year I was giving the brewer a hard time over the pallet of Chelsea sugar sitting on the brewing floor. He conceeded it was for Lion Brown :huh: 

Doc


----------



## Kai (13/8/04)

Trough Lolly said:


> Tallgum said:
> 
> 
> > ...The great beer strike was in Xmas 81, sold every brand of piss you could get your hands on, brands i never knew existed, a truck would just pull up at the bottle shop...
> ...


 xmas 81... that's when I was born, give or take a couple days


----------



## Gout (13/8/04)

the worst beer i have ever had ....  was my first homebrew 7 yrs ago, 17yrs of age, trying to get pissed when we couldn't buy beer, i was alway the guy that would find a solution and HOME BREW would be it. So a mate gave me a tin of very very old Munich lager coppers now this tin was rusty and never having known about the age of beers etc we brewed it to the dot on the instruction so in went the sugar and a tad more for more alc.
wait the 5 days or somthing on the instructions and gas it up and party time 

WOW it was bad, and i mean bad bad bad  never even finished one stubby i just fell to the floor laughing about how bad it was! i kept it for a yr and it got .. "better" but was still the 2nd worst beer ever hehe

Anyway the worst pub beer was and is at a local pub/club where there "CUB draught" is so sour bitter and yuck! i made me spew when i took a mouth full (spew as in hit the back of the throat and flew back out as foam)

....... beers made me sick a few time .. due to drinking WAY to much be it good or bad beer


----------



## Linz (14/8/04)

Bobby said:


> its not commercial but i was at a pub in tempe and they had 'Outback Lager' on tap so i got a pint of that. It is was the worst beer i have ever tasted. I cannot describe how bad it truely was. How someone can actually go out and try and sell that shite it beyond me. I would happily drink warm flat VB out of a dirty ashtray instead of drinking outback lager any day.


Bobby,

That pub is the Harp hotel(formerly known as the Riverview hotel), done up as an Irish pub ATM, just did the service on the extinguishers the other day, And the Outback is STILL on tap....I didnt succumb to the lure of an unknown beer....glad I didnt!!


----------



## wee stu (14/8/04)

Maybe it's the quality of commercial South Australian beers which has made Adelaide homebrew central!

Sad thing is, it's not just the blokes at Thebarton that stuff things up for us.

Our revered friends at Coopers turn out a couple of beers that are (IMHO) worse even than west end. Does anyone actually enjoy Coopers Draught or Light? And the new Heritage (their Crown wannabe) is pretty ordinary too.


----------



## Kai (14/8/04)

I don't think the draught or the light capture a very big market... my interpretation of the Heritage Premium was that they tried to brew a beer as 'unassuming' as possible, and rely on the packaging to sell it. After all, how many people do you reckon drink Crown because they think it tastes better than other beers?


----------



## Trent (14/8/04)

Living in the states for 18 months or so, I was unfortunate enough to taste some terrible beers. You know all the shockers in Oz, and the mainstream ones in the states (though Bud Light and Coors Light are WAY worse than their regular counterparts.) These are some others:
MILWAUKEE'S BEST - aka "the beast". Before NY banned drink promo's, some bars actually GAVE it away. Free. Milwaukee's Best Ice and Old Milwaukee are just as bad. Ice beer is 5% or above.
PABST BLUE RIBBON - Available in many bars for less than a buck
GENESSEE ICE/LIGHT and NATURAL ICE/LIGHT - Cheaper to buy than the Beast
LABATTS BLUE and KOKANEE - The Budwieser of Eastern and Western Canada respectively
SOL - Fairly similar to Corona
CRISTAL - Peruvian swill that gave me dysentery

There are plenty of other bad ones out there, but the names elude me at this point. I hope ya's never have to sample any of the above
Trent


----------



## Kai (15/8/04)

Trent said:


> PABST BLUE RIBBON - Available in many bars for less than a buck


 Sells at the bottleshop round the corner for a lot more than a buck... I can't say as I've eer been interested in trying it.


----------



## Trent (15/8/04)

Kai
I think its only a buck in bars in the states cause people know what its like, maybe they figure people dont know too much about it here and they can make more money! Nice choice to not try it, and if they get PBR in, see if they can start getting Arrogant Bastard. If ya could swing that, I reckon most homebrewers on this forum and grumpy's would be forever indebted to ya! (provided they could get it sent to emselves somehow)
All the best
Trent


----------



## dreamboat (16/8/04)

It issomething of a sport amongst homebrewers to carry on about how crap the local megalager is. We really have it pretty good here.
Go out and buy a Miller Lite and a VB. 
Chill them, open them, and pour into glasses.
Take a hit from the ML, then you will grab gleefully for the VB.
The yanks make the worst beer in the world.


though, I did have a "Wheat Beer" from the Cheers brewery in Brisbane which was so cloudy that it looked like brown milk. The clown behind the bar - Johnny no-stars - said that was haw wheat beer was supposed to be. Idiot.
Not quite as stupid as Jenny no-stars, who last week put ice in my guinness, and claimed that she didn't know that it was beer, and that she had never seen beer so dark.

dreamboat


----------



## Tallgum (16/8/04)

Talk about knowageable bar staff, I asked for a vermouth and coke for my wife and was told by this bird behind the bar ,sorry we dont stock vermouth ,when I pointed to a bottle of Cinzano, Oh didnt know that was vermouth.


----------



## dreamboat (23/8/04)

About to do a backflip here....

Had a VB the other day, my first in quite some time, it was free on the Qantas flight I was on...

That stuff really is shit! Apple and soapy aroma....taste the same, but it did hold a nice head in the quality plastic cup


dreamboat


----------



## pr1me (23/8/04)

I noticed that too on my way back to the states, that the little tins of VB on the plane tasted like crap. Not sure why, but what can you expect from a megaswillery.

Trent is dead right
Old Milwaukee is for dead beats and drunks who cant afford listerine or turps.
kokanee and labatts are for those who no longer care and have made the decision to die.

Coors Lite is the worst thing ive ever tasted in a can, including motor oil.

Best commercial beer ive ever tasted in the states(atleast in the bar I worked at) was Rickfords Red, a red ale that was a great drop, but noone drank it and it I dont think the brewery that made it is around anymore.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (18/9/04)

........and Empire lager.


----------



## dr_fuct (19/9/04)

anyone remember courage draught  was 1/2 the price of other beer for a while and for good reason <_< 

someone mentioned kb it was good till tooths took over the courage brewery the kb with a red horse on the can was kb :unsure: the can with a white horse came from the courage brewery and tasted like the courage crap put me (and a few others ) off kb till we knew what to look for :angry: 

fourex xxxx gastric in a can we used to call it!!!!. 1 or 2 of these & straight through 
having rello's in qld i found drinking 1 or 2 cans every 12 mth's stopped the through effect

oh & powers bitter if not ice cold (what happened to brisbane bitter)


yank beers the only reason yanks homebrew is to get a beer with taste


----------



## MCWB (19/9/04)

Tallgum said:


> Talk about knowageable bar staff, I asked for a vermouth and coke for my wife and was told by this bird behind the bar ,sorry we dont stock vermouth ,when I pointed to a bottle of Cinzano, Oh didnt know that was vermouth.


 :lol: 

I had a similar experience with incompetant barstaff recently. Ordered a pint of Kilkenny and was about to walk away with it, when I noticed all this dirt on the inside of the glass! Not cool, and probably says how many pints they sell. :huh: Anyway I pointed this out to the young lass behind the bar, who apologised... then poured the beer from the dirty glass into a clean pint glass! "There you go sir, sorry about that"


----------



## nonicman (19/9/04)

An Irish theme pub near here has a Fine Ale Bar. First time we went there, I asked the bartender what Ales he had on offer. It turned out he had no idea about what is an ale or a lager. He was very friendly and we found something new (I forget the name). It wouldn't take much to teach your bar staff about the beers they serve.


----------



## mandaloril (20/9/04)

Oh beer in the USA is donkey!

Coors light bad, Coors extra gold worse
Pabst blue ribbon bad, Jacobs Best worse (possibly the worst)
Michelobe light bad, Michelobe Ultra worse
Shlitz bad, Shlitz ice worse

I started homebrewing because I couldn't stand the beers at the distributer, and I love good beer so it was making me crazy


----------



## Kai (22/9/04)

I'd like to put in a nomination for JS pils. It doesn't taste any different to the strong ale I had a few weeks ago other than the fact it's a little weaker, and the strong ale was pretty damned bad too.


----------



## Tub (22/9/04)

The general concensus of the Adamstown Heights Gentlemens Club ( a respectable beer tasting organisation) is that a beer from Vanauatu (another VB?) is the worst commercial beer we've ever encountered.

I don't have the tasting notes, but think it was roughly the colour of Newcastle Brown Ale with little gooblies floating in it. To be fair, it may not have been fresh.

As for JS pilsener, I can name dozens of commercial beers I'd give up in order to drink a JS pils. Tooheys Pils for one!!


----------



## roach (22/9/04)

perhaps not the worst commercial beer, but one i can't handle is Steinlager. 

I really can't stand the green bullet hops and get fatigued after one schooner(SA). This is coming from someone who can't get enuf cascade.


----------



## Batz (22/9/04)

Swan Brewery WA

Make a so called draught , in a blue can , yukko !


----------



## iand (22/9/04)

MOST commerical beers i'v had in usa ARE DISH WATER
How ever most of the local brewerys ,micro brewerys brew good beer :chug: like Alaskan amber,flat tyre,BUCKET OF BLOOD,cold foot pilsener, dos equis from Mexico 
:chug: :chug: :chug:


----------



## BarneyG (23/9/04)

These beers make me sick to the stomach!!!!!!!

1.VB
2.Tooheys New
3. Carlton Cold
4. Any light beer.

:blink:


----------



## Bobby (23/9/04)

anything that advertises that its cold filtered is shite.
but whatever floats your boat i guess, i have guys that come in to work and absolutely swear by there beer of choice (VB, CC Reschs Real even Tooheys Gold.....)


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/9/04)

Has anyone tried Tooheys PILS, this has got to be the crappiest beer I have ever tried. Their attempt at creating a "true Pils" is laughable beyond belief and their claim of using Saaz hops is also laughable, I think they waved the hop label over the boiler and that was it.

A truly unremarkable, bland, tastless beer that is nothing like a true pils.


----------



## morry (23/9/04)

I reckon carlsberg elephant beer tastes pretty shite. It was one of the only beers ive ever had where I struggled to get through one stubbie. The taste wasnt just bland/boring, but really bad. 
Stockade "Premium" Lager is also pretty shit. There are a suprising amount of shit beers out there.


----------



## warb (23/9/04)

I cant say I've had a REALLY bad commercial beer, VB will always hold a special place in my heart, as thats what I grew up on.... but still cringe when out and ordering a beer, feeling unfaithful to my home brew..


----------



## jgriffin (23/9/04)

The worst experience i had with commercial beer was at the football. They had Carlton Cold (or was it Ice) in plastic PET bottles on a hot summer day. So bad flat beer in plastic that got hot in about 2 mins flat. Twas awefull.


----------



## warb (23/9/04)

jgriffin said:


> The worst experience i had with commercial beer was at the football. They had Carlton Cold (or was it Ice) in plastic PET bottles on a hot summer day. So bad flat beer in plastic that got hot in about 2 mins flat. Twas awefull.


 have to agree there..... those plastic bottles suck.... it reminds me of tasting my beer as im taking it out of the fermenter into the kegs..


----------



## nonicman (23/9/04)

Light megaswill on the concourse at the SCG watching cricket in the summer sun, with the inlaws buying because they know you like beer so keep you well supplied. "That 3 quarter full beer would be too warm to drink, here, have cold one". You end up feeling ill without the benefit of being drunk.


----------



## sluggerdog (19/10/04)

XXXX Bitter is SHIT, GOLD is better but still tastes like XXXX

Tooheys PILS - is a poor excuse for a pils, however tooheys new is
not bad on tap, back when I was at college, tooheys new jugs were great every wednesday and thursday (better then studying anyway)

On my trip to SA I tried Southwark - Bloody hell, that was hard to drink.. :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (7/12/04)

bad beerz:

Resch's Real
Tooheys Red
Emu (anything)
West End draught - could NOT force myself to drink this at cheep prices at a Happy hour in Adelaide.

...and Outback brewery are yet to impress. I might visit the premises one day next March and give them a chance to impress. Any one else keen to go?

Oh yeah, and the 3 Sheets lager at the Lord Nelson in Sydney, which tasted of wild yeast contamination and the publican wouldn't acknowledge it. Should I have asked for a refund?...I thought that one should have been offered.


I love Southwark Pale Ale (green label- called the Green Death by fans)


----------



## ausdb (7/12/04)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Beez Neez


 I agree TDA that stuff is shite just tastes like watery nothing beer. I don't understand if they can be bothered to bottle that crap why they won't put the alpha pale ale in bottles. (shakes head)

Ausdb


----------



## ausdb (7/12/04)

All you fellow west aussies out there why has no one mentioned to the two biggest culprits

Emu Export (its so bad they call it export as they are trying to get rid of the crap)

And the creme de la creme of shite beer
SWAN GOLD

Ugghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Ausdb


----------



## MCWB (7/12/04)

ausdb said:


> I don't understand if they can be bothered to bottle that crap why they won't put the alpha pale ale in bottles. (shakes head)


 I've seen the Alpha Pale Ale at my local Dan Murphy's, so it's available.


----------



## sluggerdog (7/12/04)

sluggerdog said:


> XXXX Bitter is SHIT, GOLD is better but still tastes like XXXX
> 
> Tooheys PILS - is a poor excuse for a pils, however tooheys new is
> not bad on tap, back when I was at college, tooheys new jugs were great every wednesday and thursday (better then studying anyway)
> ...


 Southwark Bitter that was, haven't tried the rest


----------



## ausdb (7/12/04)

MCWB said:


> I've seen the Alpha Pale Ale at my local Dan Murphy's, so it's available.


 I haven't found it here in WA and CUB produce it locally here at Matilda Bay as well. 

I would much rather drink Redback than that Beez Neez crap and even the Redback of now is nowhere near as good as it used to be in the early 90's when Matilda Bay wasn't owned by CUB

Ausdb


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (7/12/04)

Sluggerdog, I think you had it right the first time - Southwark covers it....

Fosters, need I say more.

Cheers BDB


----------



## SJW (7/12/04)

I was given a SOUTHWARK BITTER the other day and did not find it to be so bad. I have had worse. 
Like all the above!


----------



## flanbos (7/12/04)

i hate extra dry........more like extra water


----------



## Linz (7/12/04)

I came across a Carlton "Pure Blonde"...low carb lager at Lone star restaurant. Jase stay away from it..go for the Boags draught insted



SH1T in a word, chilled piss in a bottle, no..more flavour in chilled piss!!


----------



## kook (9/12/04)

Cave Creek Chilli beer.

I actually bumped up my rating for it because its the only beer i've ever drunk that I seriously could not stand to take another sip of.

Serious vomit material.


----------



## Bobby (9/12/04)

i challenge you to down a pint of outback lager.... gee that was bad...
linz next time your at the harp have a go...


----------



## kook (9/12/04)

Bobby said:


> i challenge you to down a pint of outback lager.... gee that was bad...
> linz next time your at the harp have a go...


 The ratebeer guys i've spoken with beleive the outback brewery is the worst in the world.

I unfortunately havent had the pleasure of trying them yet. I hope I manage to before it goes broke


----------



## Tallgum (9/12/04)

Well fellers, Debortolis wines [one of the best winemakers in Aust] had a go at producing beer a few years ago [around 1997] and I happened to be in Griffith, NSW when the local RSL club gave it a go on tap, Shit it was crook , I think the idea lasted about 3 months and died peacefully .


----------



## spog (9/12/04)

allo, my favourite aussie beer of the worst type would have to be the all time best, ta da victoria bitter, vb stands for vaginal backwash or so i am told, i honestly wouldnt know for sure, but sure as hell dont want to try a comparison


----------



## Tallgum (9/12/04)

Hey Spog , just wandering if the comparison to this is that oyster stout we had at the James Squire brewhouse a couple of months ago ????.


----------



## spog (9/12/04)

tallgum, i hate oysters as well if i were to describe them the post would be wiped!


----------



## Tallgum (9/12/04)

Hey Spog , the mind boggles, just wondering how that oyster stout would go at the next gay mardi gras in Sydney at the lessos bars up at the cross. :chug:


----------



## Linz (9/12/04)

Bobby said:


> i challenge you to down a pint of outback lager.... gee that was bad...
> linz next time your at the harp have a go...


 Do I have to???????


----------



## mikem108 (10/12/04)

Got to agree on that Outback larger.
Bought some that when it was on special, drank 1/2 of one and gave the rest of the six pack to the neighbour!


----------



## spog (10/12/04)

tallgum, oysters and lessos, the mind does not boggle it does a 180 and flies out ya ears


----------



## Ducatiboy (12/12/04)

Reschs Draught...had one the other day...is the only beer that I have left half full on the bar...it was shocking...


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (1/3/05)

Carlton Cold
Crown
Tooheys Extra Dry
Millers Draught (after tasting this, i won't bother with trying bud)
XXXX Gold

What the above all have in common is that they taste like watery shit.........well from the little taste that they do have


----------



## Pistol Pete (1/3/05)

West End Draught
Grolsch
Budweiser


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/3/05)

Rembrant Masterpiece Lager (Dutch).

Tasted as cidery as my first Coopers Lager kit.  

Warren -


----------



## jaytee (1/3/05)

Lions '10' in the early 80's, think it was the predecessor of their Rheineck, jeez was that ever misnamed unless you reverse the scale, it was ZERO

We used it for the drinking competition at our sailing nationals one year, Lion gave us a few cases for free as a promo - never again


----------



## Ross (1/3/05)

The worst beer EVER produced was back in pommie land

Watneys (bleedin) Red Barrel.... truely the most metallic God awful brew ever created....


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/3/05)

A bloke goes into a bar in Wellington and orders a Rheineck.
The barman looks out the window and says "Looks like rain."
"Yeah" says the bloke, "But you still put it in a glass and charge $5 for it".

Actually in my teenage years I liked Rheineck.


----------



## Doc (1/3/05)

Ah Rheineck.
I remember on a boys trip from Nelson to Chch once using Rheineck to brush my teeth in the morning. Well it was either Rheineck or Joseph Kutz, either way it was the best use of it :lol:

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/3/05)

Ross said:


> The worst beer EVER produced was back in pommie land
> 
> Watneys (bleedin) Red Barrel.... truely the most metallic God awful brew ever created....
> [post="47335"][/post]​



LOL! :lol: 

Always reminds me of the Travel Agent Sketch from Monty Python. (Anyone ever remember Mr. Smoketoomuch?)

Now for something completely different;

_Yes I quite agree I mean what's the point of being treated like sheep. What's the pointof going abroad if you're just another tourist carted around in buses surrounded by sweaty mindless oafs from Kettering and Coventry in their cloth caps and their cardigans and their transistor radios and their Sunday Mirrors, complaining about the tea - "Oh they don't make it properly here, do they, not like at home" - and stopping at Majorcan bodegas selling fish and chips and *Watney's Red Barrel* and calamares and two veg and sitting in their cotton frocks squirting Timothy White's suncream all over their puffy raw swollen purulent flesh 'cos they "overdid it on the first day."

Warren -_


----------



## Bricey (1/3/05)

The worst beer I have ever bought in Australia would have to be Duff when it came out all those years ago.....

Who would have thought that a company could tranish such a well loved worldwide brandname like duff. 

The only one who couldn't get enough of that wonderful duff was my sink!


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (1/3/05)

Carlton Cold is certainly up there, Budweiser is a very close second.
Tooheys Extra Dry is pretty bad, but the worst bit about it is that I know how processed it is, the thought of it makes me sick without even touching it. Similar with Corona, but at least the soapy taste overpowers most of the dodginess... wait, what did I just say?


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/3/05)

Bricey said:


> The worst beer I have ever bought in Australia would have to be Duff when it came out all those years ago.....
> 
> Who would have thought that a company could tranish such a well loved worldwide brandname like duff.
> 
> ...




And, who would have thought that by keeping them a few years instead of tipping them they would have been worth a fortune on Ebay?


----------



## barfridge (1/3/05)

My wife was given a can of duff once, and not being a beer drinker, she kept it. We still have it (notice how to ownership went from her to 'us' once we got married).

I think we'll keep it as our retirement nest egg.


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/3/05)

Will hold it's value better than a Harley Davidson.  

Warren -


----------



## crow (1/3/05)

Worst Beer Ever:
KB, and
Budweiser (US version)

Surprisingly acceptable:
Foster's on tap in Germany (brewed under license by Holsten I think)


----------



## kook (1/3/05)

Its a toss up between the following:

Cave Creek Chilli Beer
Wicked Ale Citrus Beer
Samuel Smiths Light Ale

Oh and Tooheys Extra Dry that is served any warmer than about 5 degrees.


----------



## thehipone (2/3/05)

Honestly, you haven't had bad beer until you've tried American malt liquor. 

Any of the following are insipid creations designed to get you drunk
Olde English, Steel Reserve, Mickey's, Hurricane, King Cobra, Schlitz, the list goes on. 

Just horrid rancid corn tastes and they come in 40oz bottles so they get nice and warm by the time you get to the bottom.


----------



## scott70 (2/3/05)

it would have to be Amstel that is brewed under licence in Greece. A few nights on this shit gets you very jumpy. A few friends and I thought we had been on LSD after 4 big nights drinking this stuff. We changed to the heiniken that is also brewed under licence in greece and we couldn't believe the difference to our mental state. Don't know what is in the amstel but we tried it again a few weeks later and we found the same looney affects.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (2/3/05)

Without a doubt VB, closely followed by tooheys new. Both of these are Dog piss IMO.
Its a shame tooheys gets it wrong, then again they always have tooheys OLD to fall back on. Champion Beer.
Its the best seller in this area by far, and I guess it floats tooheys budget by having one popular beer.

VB however is Pond Scum. "you can not polish a turd"

I heard that the top 3/4 of a fermenting vessel is Crown Lager the bottom 1/4 is Carlton Cold and the stuff that lands on the floor is VB.


----------



## spicks (2/3/05)

At the age of 17, we went and bought about 4 or 5 slabs of beers. Here they are:

- VB: I'm sorry, I like this beer.
- Tooheys New: I think I suggested this one at the time - now I hate it, it seems every pub is becoming Tooheys pubs and they are serving this on tap. It tastes to me like it is "dirty".
- Carlton Cold: I don't think I had much if any of these. I think we may have had two slabs. I don't think I've had any since. It certainly has a bad rap.

And the winner is...
- Amsterdam Mariner. I remember seeing this at Dan Murphys. Imported beer. Cans really big (like 500mls big). Really cheap (I think it was below 30 bucks or something). How could you lose? We lost. I put down one on the opening night and I can't describe it. We must have drank about 5 and the rest we threw at trees, we even tried to blow a couple up in fires.

The thing is now I want to try one, just to see whether it is actually really bad (because this is when Tooheys New and Carlton Cold were considered good).



I have to agree that Empire sucks pretty bad, and Bud hasn't got any taste.


----------



## barfridge (2/3/05)

I used to drink amsterdam mariner (from a bottle, not a can). It wasnt too bad, light and clean, with no bad aromas or aftertastes.

Maybe its just the cans, they always make beer taste worse than glass.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (3/3/05)

My swill of choice at the moment is Amsterdam Mariner in 33oml stubbies for $30 a slab, do a blind tasting against some domestic premiums you may be surprised.
No accounting for taste though eh?


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (4/3/05)

Ahh just remebered another one:

Kokanee Glacier Beer from Canada was another shocker that I've had.

Anyone else tried this one?


----------



## Backlane Brewery (4/3/05)

am, it aint a contest.


----------



## wee stu (4/3/05)

Re the Amsterdam lager. I had a workmate recently interested in buying some wine from Dan Murphy's, but the special came with a carton of Amsterdam (bottles) and he does not drink beer (at all!). 
He suggested that if he got the wine I could get the beer for $15. Seemed like a win/win situation to me  

It is not so bad. Nice infront of the telly swiller. I understand it is made by Grolsch. 

Spicks, maybe the can did have an effect on the taste. But then again you *do* like VB :blink: No accounting for taste sometimes, or the lack of it :lol: 

Awrabest Spicks, nae hairm intended

stu


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (4/3/05)

> am, it aint a contest.



I know.....but when i originally posted in this thread there was one beer that was pissing me off coz i couldn't remember what it was called then I saw a bottle last night which made the bad memories flood back.

Just provocing other peoples thoughts about it as I've heard others commend it.

U tried/like it?


----------



## barls (4/3/05)

sol brew was the worst ive had closely followed by ikale. both come from the pacific islands and are crap. the first sip you go this isnt so bad then they get warm and bad quickly


----------



## ryanator (19/11/05)

I had a 6 pack of Boags Draught last night. Did not rate it at all!

Made me feel shocking this morning. It felt like I had fallen asleep with a bar of soap in my mouth.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (19/11/05)

PostModern said:


> Toohey's Red. Urgh!
> Goddam that is one nasty liquid! I actually don't think it qualifies for this thread, because it might not be beer. The worst hangovers too.
> 
> VB is OK for when you want to be pretentiously unpretentious, bud not good at all
> ...



Bringing up such an old post, but I absolutely love Toohey's red..... Ice cold its brillant.

If your after a couple of bad Tooheys beers go Blue+Gold, Blue is foulest tasting thing that makes VB taste not so bad and gold is only slightly better.

Mid strength and light? I dont get it, I'd rather drink coke.


----------



## muga (19/11/05)

1. Fosters
2. XXXX
3. VB (in bottles)

They are my top 3 from the Australian range, but I don't mind VB on tap, but only when it's super cold.


----------



## tangent (19/11/05)

Carlton anything


----------



## ryanator (19/11/05)

Tangent,

Don't forget Carlton Everything. That's a pretty bad beer too!


----------



## tangent (19/11/05)

it's probably slightly more soapy dishwatery


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/11/05)

I agree with the Tooheys Blue comment...YUCK :excl: 

PZ.


----------



## Lindsay Dive (19/11/05)

I'll have to agree with Wally. New Zealands Leopard Export Pilsner that I tasted in the late eighties was the clear winner of bad beers.
Tasted as though it was brewed in a goatskin bag.
I shudder just thinking of it.


----------



## delboy (19/11/05)

west end draught 

2 glasses and 1 vomet (red death) 
actually come to think of it any west end beer is $hit . dose anyone remember 
EAGLE BLUE ?YUK 
EAGLE SUPER ?YUK

others tried are 
CARLTON ALL ?YUK
WEST END GOLD ? YUK 
WEST END LIGHT ?YUK .
HAHN LIGHT ?YUK 
TOOYES NEW ?YUK
XXXX BITTER ?YUK
SWANN GOLD ?YUK
EMU BITTER ?YUK
SOUTHWARK PREMIUM ?OK(2-3)
CARLTON BLACK ?OK(4-6)
TOOYES OLD ?OK(5-10)
MELBOURNE BITTER ?OK(2-3)
HAHN PREMIUM ?OK(5-6)

USUALLY IF I AM GOING TO BUY A COMMERCIAL BREW I WILL BUY AN UP MARKET ONE.
i dont realy go for yobbo beer anymore as i enjoy a beer rather than just drink to get pissed .
not being a snob when it comes to beer but i guess our taste buds just mature or get pickled . :blink: 

delboy


----------



## OCC (19/11/05)

MELBOURNE BITTER i hate it, my bro drinks it i'd rather go out an drink the dirty dogs water... :angry:


----------



## rodderz (19/11/05)

How crap do commercial beers taste after having a homebrew-seasoned tongue...

After I grew up in my teens sneaking a purchase of VB slabs and drinking that for years, I hadnt touched it in maybe 3 years or so.

Then, the other week it was the supplied beer at my brother's wedding reception. Didnt have an all-nighter, but had a fair dose of the staggers afterwards. Boy, during the night and the next day was I crook. The laundry trough had to have a fair cleanout

The week before I had nearly twice as much, but was the naturally brewd German good stuff at the Transport Bar at Fed Sqare for Oktoberfest...and woke up 7.30am the next day ready for work!!

I can only put it down to the chemicals and whatever other crap they put in commercial brews...


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/11/05)

rodderz said:


> I can only put it down to the chemicals and whatever other crap they put in commercial brews...



Headaches, nasty hangovers, etc...you are so right!

Ill drink about 14 beers at home and feel fine the next morning provided I get to bed early enough (in fact I do this almost every night), but a night on the town drinking whatever I find cheap on tap leaves me feeling like Ive been bashed in the head every time  

PZ.


----------



## Murray (20/11/05)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say despite being a complete beer snob and not thinking twice about coming out of a bottleshop with a six-pack costing as much as a cheap slab, I don't mind XXXX bitter, or Melbourne Bitter and Victoria Bitter brewed in Melbourne. Comments about bad hangovers from the above are on the money though.

As for the worst commercial beers, I would say the West End beers would take the cake. VB brewed in the old Powers brewery in Qld is pretty bad. Worst would just have to be beer served in crap conditions in crap pubs.


----------



## Daintysquid (21/11/05)

Shite yeah I agree drinking commercial stuff you feel like you have been run over by a truck the next mornign.


----------



## Jazzafish (21/11/05)

I guess this is why we brew our own


----------



## Brizbrew (21/11/05)

LCPA is without a doubt the worst beer I have paid money for.

I am not a big lover of hops at the best of times but this is over hopped to the point of me on the verge of throwing 5 bottles in the bin. :excl: 

This is for me the most overhyped beer I have ever drunk. :unsure:


----------



## Boozy the clown (21/11/05)

I didnt mind that Kokanee Glacier Beer, best thing about Amsterdam mariner is the price, and the bottles.

Taste? Hmm you ever been to Amsterdam and seen the water??? Aparently in ye olde days of Amsterdam everyone had to drink beer, kids and all, for if you drank the water you would die of poisioning!

yeah but i still buy it and drink it, tastes better than VB or pooheys, liquorland man screwed his nose up at me when i said so!


----------



## barfridge (21/11/05)

Brizbrew said:


> LCPA is without a doubt the worst beer I have paid money for.
> 
> I am not a big lover of hops at the best of times but this is over hopped to the point of me on the verge of throwing 5 bottles in the bin. :excl:
> 
> ...


While I respect your right to your opinion, I doubt you'll find many on here who will agree with you, especially on tap. The bottles version can have a bitterness that sticks at the back of your throat.

Try it on a hot summers day from the bright tanks at the brewery, and I reckon you might just change your mind.


----------



## tangent (21/11/05)

that's funny, (not "haha, i mean "hmmm")
i see LCPA almost as - essence of beer 
beer x 1000
it's based on classic USA style overkill, don't get me wrong
let's just eat the skin, not the chicken
on the other hand, and i mean no offense, i wonder if people drinking tasteless swishy commercial lager actually don't like the taste of malt and hops. they seem to prefer low hopped light body tasteless beers
"give me the least beer tasting beer you have, oh a Premium! "
yet the subtleties are maybe more pronounced in a lager and it's like a pinot vs shiraz
maybe i'm learning to appreciate subtle, like i appreciate Pink Floyd as well as Queens of the Stoneage

just my thoughts


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/11/05)

For me, it's west end hands down as the worst.


----------



## rodderz (22/11/05)

tangent said:


> that's funny, (not "haha, i mean "hmmm")
> i see LCPA almost as - essence of beer
> beer x 1000
> it's based on classic USA style overkill, don't get me wrong
> ...



Good point, there are plenty of people I know who taste a beer (usually a stout) and comment that it's really "beerey"...lol

The taste of a good beer is what it makes it the style in wich it is!


----------



## Uncle Fester (22/11/05)

Egyptian Stella (NOT Artois!), preserved with Formaldehyde would have to be the worst beer I have been subjected to.

Japanese Kirin wasn't much better.


----------



## delboy (22/11/05)

well from the comments it seems that "west end shaught"get it in the end but why do so many people drink it .
maybe there just yoobos who dont know any better.

all commercial beers give me a head ache and a hangover that is just unbearable and more than one occasion it tokk me more than two days to fell better.

coopers on the other hand well i feel seedy the nextday after a big session but usually ok buy the afternoon .
must be because it is natural than the the other crap .but this is why i drink home brew (I WOULD RATHER CALL IT CRAFTBREWED)as home brew has a stigma attached to it .but craft brewed beers are the best.

delboy :chug:


----------



## Scotty (22/11/05)

A while back i had a beez neez from the bottle and it was foul, even though it wasnt too warm i just couldn't stomach it. BUT, then i had it on tap and all was forgiven, it was quite nice.

Hate VB with a passion
Carlton draught is so so
New is good from the tap though


----------



## Bobby (22/11/05)

carlton draught is terrible on tap. it comes out so sickly sweet.


----------



## normell (22/11/05)

Worst beer I've ever had was from another HB'er
He makes his using HB shop bitter, and a kilo of mixed raw & white sugar, brewed at around 30*C, but he likes it :blink:


----------



## DrewCarey82 (22/11/05)

Carlton draught goes alright and I find it anything but sweet to be honest.....


----------



## devo (22/11/05)

Carlton cold is utter ferrets piss.


----------



## Handy (26/11/05)

agree with mandrakar - a stella beer in Egypt was the worst ever. I believe they were in clear bottles and had lots of floaties. Vile vile taste. The markets sold t-shirts with the logo and "that which doesn't kill us makes us stronger". Second worst was a Korean beer, OB. Served at the International Beer Awards dinner in Melbourne a few years ago as it had won a big award. Unbelievable, it was virtually tasteless and watery.


----------



## Handy (26/11/05)

Brizbrew said:


> LCPA is without a doubt the worst beer I have paid money for.
> 
> I am not a big lover of hops at the best of times but this is over hopped to the point of me on the verge of throwing 5 bottles in the bin. :excl:
> 
> ...



Really? I liked it better a few years ago when it was more hoppy. I feel they've really "dumbed it down" lately and find it much less hoppy than it used to be. But then I love beers from North America that are uber hoppy. Found them really unbalanced at first but within a couple of days of drinking them my palate adjusted and now less hoppy pale ales taste boring. To each their own.


----------



## mistylane (27/11/05)

- Mavstar (aluminium oxide)
- Anything Tooheys (let's hope Coopers keep the bastards out)
- Budweiser - "The king of shit".
- Oh, did I mention Tooheys (people that like Tooheys's tend to describe it as "not a bad drop" - I think it tastes more like wine than beer???)


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/11/05)

mistylane said:


> - Mavstar (aluminium oxide)
> - Anything Tooheys (let's hope Coopers keep the bastards out)
> - Budweiser - "The king of shit".
> - Oh, did I mention Tooheys (people that like Tooheys's tend to describe it as "not a bad drop" - I think it tastes more like wine than beer???)
> [post="93688"][/post]​



I'm quite partial to a tooheys old sometimes... the new leaves something to be desired


----------



## T.D. (28/11/05)

I had a few Cascade Pale Ales the other night. Its quite nice beer - I'm not saying that this is the worst commercial beer I have had. But even though, as far as commercial beers go, I was quite happy to drink this stuff, the hangover the next day was something else!!! What is it with commercial beer that gives you such a shocker of a hangover??? I probably only drank 6 or 7 of them. Just recently I had 11 home brews in one sitting and I got up the next day almost as if I had been drinking soft drink all night! 

Anyway, back on topic...

My votes for worst commercial beer are (in order):

1. Tooheys Extra Dry (and/or Carlton Premium Dry)

2. Boags St George (How they call this premium I will never know)

3. Budweiser

4. VB


----------



## hughman666 (4/4/06)

anything cold filtered is pretty bad


----------



## macr (4/4/06)

1. St. George (what a waste of good hops and malt)
2. XXXX (Brisbane river water is too good of a description)
3. VB
4. Top of the fermentor VB (aka Crown Lager) a lot of people are sucked in by this crap))


----------



## Rocket (10/7/06)

Most Carlton United Beers are off except for some of the beer brewed at there smaller breweries like matilda bay (redback, dogbolter). They all seem to taste very much similar in taste to me and that is rank. The worst is probably V.B.
Toohey extra dry is another I dont fancy. The only cold filtered beers I like are eizbock.


----------



## ayellayen (10/7/06)

Worst I've ever had was Millers General Draught. I couldn't bring myself to even drink the entire stubbie, and this was back when I was 18 and would drink anything.


----------



## colinw (10/7/06)

- VB. Don't mind the taste, but I get a headache within the first half stubby. 
- Tooheys anything except Old. New doesn't even taste like beer to me.
- Castlemaine anything except Carbine Stout. 

BUT the worst beer, bar none, that I have ever tasted was Powers Gold.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (10/7/06)

This topic intrigued me, but I will have to come back and read the 12 pages so far at a later time. 

There is bad beer from all over the World, I assume, but spending the first 33 years of my life in the US, I can tell you that there are so many bad "beers" in America that would put Carlton, VB, etc., into the the mid-range. I can't drink VB at all, and will occasionally have Carlton on tap if I'm out with mates that don't have much of a pallette.

Worst beers I've tasted:
Pabst Blue Ribbon (PBR)
Milwaukees Best
Old Milwaukee
Gennesse (anything but their Cream Ale)
Strohs
Busch
Budweiser, Coors, Miller (The 3 Major US commercial beers)

I think I've just scratched the surface with the above list. The upside to these down beers (if there is any) is you can pick up a 6 pack of most of them up for less than $6 in the states and when the minimum wage hovers around $6/hour, you can understand why a massive market of el crapo beer exists. 

A mate got me a bottle of Bud for my birthday as a joke in May. It's still in the fridge and I'll offer it to him the next time he comes over, providing it has not expired, hehe.

What I'm drinking now?
Hargreves Hill Pale Ale and Porter from the Yarra Valley in Victoria. Probably my favorite beer to drink on a regular basis. There's nothing like it. I'm not saying it's the best, but I am saying it is divine. I highly recommend it if you have not tried it yet. ( www.hargreaveshill.com.au ) You can even order a slab online to be delivered to you anywhere in VIC for $65, slightly more elsewhere in Australia. 

Sorry for getting off topic, thinking of bad beer made me think of good beer.

Cheers!


----------



## aspro (10/7/06)

Gday

Swan mid is the worst beer ever made.
My old boss used to give every one a carton of it for christmas every year and I think some of the boys have still got it in there frides after about 4 years, the new boss buys redback or corona he's a champion.

Cheers Aspro


----------



## Ash in Perth (10/7/06)

which brings me to one of my least favourite beers... Corona!

This stuff is not even worthy of recognizing its existance on this forum. By brilliant marketing alone this stuff has become one of the biggest selling 'premium' beers.

Most beers fit in. VB is bad but at least it is cheap. corona is rubbish and can go for up to $75 a case!


----------



## RichLum (10/7/06)

Corona is not bad if you are sitting on a beach or by a pool drinking in the sun.
The watered down taste seems to help me not get a headache as quick as if I'm drinking a stronger flavoured beer.
Also can be a bit more refreshing in the blazing sun than a heavier beer

Wouldn't drink it in the pub or out at night though... serves no purpose then...


Rich


----------



## mikem108 (10/7/06)

Outback Lager is pretty rank for a microbrewed beer
other than that I will always refuse to drink VB and others of its ilk.


----------



## Ash in Perth (10/7/06)

Light weight belgian and german wheat beers are the best for hot days i reckon. weihenstephaners kristall and hefe especially


----------



## MVZOOM (10/7/06)

Warm Carlton Cold. Warm, in this case, meaning anything over 2degC.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (10/7/06)

Corona is the Fosters of Mexico. Meaning, Mexicans do not drink it, it's primarily for export.


----------



## cherbert (10/7/06)

Worst beer ever was a Budweiser, so damn sweet! Like everything esle American, over loaded with sugar.

A close second is that dish water the over inflated jocks in the city drink. Also known as Corona!


----------



## major (10/7/06)

Tooheys Blue. Sweet merciful jebus.


----------



## bergerac (10/7/06)

Hahn Premium Light.. makes me gag


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (10/7/06)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> PostModern said:
> 
> 
> > Gerard_M said:
> ...



Yeah...what's up with Beez Neez??? How can this beer get so much distribution...I see it everywhere. I hope I don't offend anyone, but I was so dissapointed by it. I thought hmmm...a wheat beer with a mild honey flavour...sounds good to me. WRONG!!!! No flavour whatsoever. I think I tasted something but it could have been dinner repeating on me.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (10/7/06)

Thats what I thought mate and I paid about $6 for 1.

Was ropeable.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (10/7/06)

The Hahn PA I tried the other week was pretty atrocious.

I even tossed out the 30ml taster.


----------



## James Squire (10/7/06)

Carlton Pure Blonde comes to mind. That stuff is bad. Really bad.

JS


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/7/06)

Anything from the Geelong Brewery. I reckon they get their water from the Werribee turd farm. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Sammus (10/7/06)

Coppers Sparkling ale....a lot of people seem to like it, I tried one after polishing 1/2 case consisting of my favourite commercial beers (Melb Bitter, Carlton Black, Coopers Pale) and still couldn't stand it (yeah waiting for the burning, re the MB in particular  )

apart from that I hate tasteless beers, that is Xdry, carlton prem dry, carlton cold, corona, etc


----------



## goatherder (10/7/06)

hahn ice is an anti-favourite of mine. tastes like soap.


----------



## Finite (10/7/06)

EMPIRE!!! 

/cue vomit


----------



## Finite (10/7/06)

goatherder said:


> hahn ice is an anti-favourite of mine. tastes like soap.



had a VB the other day which i swear used soap as an adjunct


----------



## Linz (10/7/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Anything from the Geelong Brewery. I reckon they get their water from the Werribee turd farm. h34r:
> 
> Warren -




Is that the Scottish Cheifs???


----------



## jimmy01 (11/7/06)

Red Wolf in NW China is pretty bad. If I thought that there were any wolves left in China I would say that the wolf had pissed in the bottle. Though.... I did see lots of dogs around.

Got to agree that Bee's Knees is pretty awful, considering the big raps I have heard it given.

cheers

B)


----------



## barneyhanway (11/7/06)

Rheineck. Dishwater.
Coors. Shite.
Personally I think Heineken is well over-rated, working class swill, not even imported anymore, selling for way too much. Shits me when I go into my local brewpub and see suits drinking from green bottles when there is at least 6 _amazing_ beers on tap. The power of marketing.


----------



## DJR (11/7/06)

barneyhanway said:


> Rheineck. Dishwater.
> Coors. Shite.
> Personally I think Heineken is well over-rated, working class swill, not even imported anymore, selling for way too much. Shits me when I go into my local brewpub and see suits drinking from green bottles when there is at least 6 _amazing_ beers on tap. The power of marketing.



You pay alot, it must be good. I made the mistake of getting one the other day, should've got the St Arnou pale ale instead, was heaps better.

My least favorite beer = Extra dry platinum. The stuff is beyond shit.


----------



## petesbrew (11/7/06)

barneyhanway said:


> Rheineck. Dishwater.
> Coors. Shite.
> Personally I think Heineken is well over-rated, working class swill, not even imported anymore, selling for way too much. Shits me when I go into my local brewpub and see suits drinking from green bottles when there is at least 6 _amazing_ beers on tap. The power of marketing.



Was in a city pub with some friends a couple of years back. An "aquaintance" was drinking Nastro Azzuro so we asked him why fork out the extra cash for it. I shit you not, his reply was "It suits the image i want to portray". He didn't like it when we told him he was just drinking the Italian equivalent of VB. Complete Tosser.


----------



## DJR (11/7/06)

petesbrew said:


> his reply was "It suits the image i want to portray".



Wow, at least he's an honest tosser :huh:


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/7/06)

Linz said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything from the Geelong Brewery. I reckon they get their water from the Werribee turd farm. h34r:
> ...



No Linz. IIRC Scottish Chief's head brewer is the same as Bells Hotel in Sth. Melb. Their beer is superb. :beerbang: 

Geelong Brewery is a mini-mega CUB wannabee. Only difference being is their beer is worse if you can believe it.  

Warren -


----------



## pi55chri5t (11/7/06)

I can drink almost anything.

Worst I've had is a beer in NW china called four star, I couldn't get half way through the bottle, and it was the only beer they had in town.
Coors Light: I had three sips and tipped it out

There are a lot of ordinary Australian beers, Carlton Sterling is pretty bad although I did manage to finish one stubbie. Water tastes better. 

bees neez is a non offensive beer but there is something which makes it undrinkable after the first glass.


----------



## roach (11/7/06)

Anything from the Lovely Valley Microbrewey in Myponga in South Oz is without doubt the worst ever beer. If you can imagine the worst k&k you have ever tasted, this is twice as bad. To think I bought a mixed sixer of it. West end draught is a top drop compared to this dishwater.


----------



## Brownie (11/7/06)

Too lazy to read all 28 pages, so if mentioned before...sorry

Southwark Bitter aka Green Death

That was one wicked drop.


----------



## NRB (11/7/06)

Pacena. Burnout in a bottle.


----------



## altstart (12/7/06)

:angry: 
Hahn premium light. 
I went to a restaurant on the Gold Coast and when I asked for a light beer was told the only light beer they sold was Hahn premium light so I ordered one. Two sips later I left it on the bar. 30 mins later I went back to the bar to get another drink for my wife and the barman pointed out the beer that I had left on the bar 30 mins before. I told him that I had not realised it was possible to make such a bad beer and as that was the only light beer they sold I would not be drinking in their restaurant that night.
<_< 
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Malnourished (12/7/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> No Linz. IIRC Scottish Chief's head brewer is the same as Bells Hotel in Sth. Melb. Their beer is superb. :beerbang:
> 
> Geelong Brewery is a mini-mega CUB wannabee. Only difference being is their beer is worse if you can believe it.


It's about time Geelong got a mention on this forum! :beerbang: 

Bell's and Scottish Chiefs now both have new brewers. The brewery at Scottish Chiefs is now called What's Brewing Company with an entirely different - yet strangely familiar - range of beers. I tried the first batches of the pale and amber ales and they were both promising, if not mindblowing.

Geelong Brewery seems to have renamed itself as the Southern Bay Brewing Company, producing beers under the Bearings label. I haven't been game to try those yet.


----------



## Barramundi (26/7/06)

tooheys blue has gotta be the baddest ive tasted
do they even still make it ????


----------



## Bobby (26/7/06)

yeah they still make it.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (26/7/06)

I think I said Tooheys Blue last time I replied to this post, but I found one even worse. 

A mate left some Pure Blonde bottles in my fridge and I opened one, took a sip, almost vomited, poured the rest down the sink! h34r: 

PZ.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (26/7/06)

Go to Dans mate, the infamous Blue and Gold are still there....

I dont know people stomach VB its trough water.


----------



## OLD DOG (26/7/06)

what about tooheys RED!!

I remember it being rancid not pleasant beer at all. Is that still available?

old dog


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (26/7/06)

I think it's now called just "RED - Bitter"


----------



## Mr Bond (26/7/06)

roach said:


> Anything from the Lovely Valley Microbrewey in Myponga in South Oz is without doubt the worst ever beer. If you can imagine the worst k&k you have ever tasted, this is twice as bad. To think I bought a mixed sixer of it. West end draught is a top drop compared to this dishwater.



I'll second that!
I was gifted a mixed 6er of this stuff once.
One was infected with an overpowering medicinal taste/aroma and the others were comparable to a supermarket kit plus a kilo of cane sugar fermentad at 28c.


----------



## lokpikn (26/7/06)

Mine was when i was only i kid back in goulburn walking down the lane way i found 2 cans of KB (kids beer) at the time or so i thought. Was the mont rancid stuff in the world and thought how could people drink this stuff. Some 20 years latter making it from grain. YUM YUM


----------



## BrissyBrew (26/7/06)

IN Cambodia they sell a beer called Angkor, a large mega brewery and the stuff has to be the worse commerical beer I have tasted.


----------



## Coodgee (26/7/06)

my vote goes to tooheys gold. used to drink it when I was a poor unenlightened youth. it was about $24 for 30 cans.


----------



## roger mellie (26/7/06)

Coming from the Shaky Isles as I do - and a fairly parochial paritioner - it shames me to say the the worst beer I have ever tried is Lion Red.

I went home for Xmas one year and had some at a BBQ - flavourless, weak, insipid, sweet lolly water - and as I am led to believe still the most sold beer in NZ.

Just my opinion.

RM


----------



## Jazman (26/7/06)

well brownie i actually used to enjoy green death or southwark bitter until i discovered good beer that por bite at the end is bad


----------



## Aaron (26/7/06)

Brauluver said:


> roach said:
> 
> 
> > Anything from the Lovely Valley Microbrewey in Myponga in South Oz is without doubt the worst ever beer. If you can imagine the worst k&k you have ever tasted, this is twice as bad. To think I bought a mixed sixer of it. West end draught is a top drop compared to this dishwater.
> ...


The Myponga brews are particularly awful. However, for me nothing is quite as offensive as Beez Neez. I see no place for honey in beer. Well I see no place for this beer anyway.


----------



## lou (26/7/06)

I'll put a vote in for tooheys red but I once was unlucky enough to get a very out of date guiness - tangy!!

what is it with Aussie wheat beers - wheat in a beer does not a wheat beer make. 

Wrong yeast %$&*heads

lou


----------



## homekegger1 (26/7/06)

Well I must say that the absolute worst beer that I have had the mispleasure of placing down my gullet was Powers Bitter. Tasted so bad that I nearly never tried drinking beer again. Thank god I discovered Homebrew 

Cheers

HK


----------



## barfridge (26/7/06)

lou said:


> I'll put a vote in for tooheys red but I once was unlucky enough to get a very out of date guiness - tangy!!
> 
> what is it with Aussie wheat beers - wheat in a beer does not a wheat beer make.
> 
> ...


You're thinking of German wheat beers. Beers like Redback etc are American wheat beers.


----------



## Weizguy (26/7/06)

Roger Protz advises that Redback is a hefeweizen. It was that way when last I tasted it.

I may have said this before, but I was offered some Resch's Real by a mate, and could only manage a few before my gut starting churning and a got a headache. I had a couple of my beers to get rid of the taste. Next morning, we made an extract-based bitter with W1056 and some fresh hops. That was a nice beer, when I tasted it about 4-5 weeks later.

Seth


----------



## mike_hillyer (27/7/06)

I'm with Jazzman Southwark Bitter is one of the better ones I've tried. Being a Sandgroper emu export has gone down hill dramatically since they changed the recipe in the early 90's. BUT the champion for me is Toohey's Red which was drunk by many kiwi's at my local rugby club. It was actually chosen over Steinlager which I think is a nice drop!


----------



## Rocket (27/7/06)

Weizguy said:


> Roger Protz advises that Redback is a hefeweizen. It was that way when last I tasted it.
> 
> As far as I'm aware Redback is a german style wheat beer. Not a hefe but a crystal as hefe would be cloudy.
> The last Redback I had was not cloudy.
> ...


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (27/7/06)

Well one thing is certain....everyones tastes and opinions vary. "One mans poison....."

I dont know why VB gets such a bagging. Although I hardley touch Commercial beers anymore, I dont find VB repulsive. However I drank it for about 25 years before finding "_Craft brewing_". Maybe Im just use to it.

Am shocked to hear someone doesnt like LCPA. I would have put it near, if not at the top of my favs.

Pure Blonde was pretty bad.

Probably the most dissappointing (Not worst ever) was a microbrewery beer. I ordered it at a restaurant near the brewery . By the time I got it I was salivating aaaand theeeen.......nothing. It was watery and weak. That was Red hill brewery Golden Ale and the Red Hill brewery Scotch Ale (I even gave a second bottle a go). I was soooo dissappointed. It wasnt bad. Just a bit like going to a movie that has been hyped up only to find your expectations were too high I think.

Also had four different beers at St Arnous recently. Three I loved. One I could finish past halfway. I think it was the St Cloud. Just not at all my taste. My Friend couldnt finish hisone either so we just moved onto the next.

Now I dont know if Im going to get a bagging here or not, but a couple of beers that everyone seems to think are "the best" that I cannot drink (I feel nauseous) is Stella atois and Boags. I use to feel left out. Now I know what Im drinking is just better.


----------



## iceman (27/7/06)

Worst beer i've ever drunk would have to be fosters lager when it was still readily available all those years ago. Worst hangover from a beer would have to be tiger when visiting my bro in singapore. 

(On a tangent , if anyone goes to singapore, you'll be shocked by the price of beer (alcohol and fags). Head down to Brewerks at Boat Quay(nice little microbrewery). cheap lunch and cheap pints ($2 a few years ago) all afternoon. Only time i managed to get my bro pissed.  

cheers
iceman


----------



## Barry (27/7/06)

Good Day
VB chemicals cause a nasty dry feeling at the back of my nose after a few sips, dreadful stuff.
The worst is Fosters around Christmas time when they were pushing it out way too fast, swamp aroma, light sewage flavour, great if you like sulphur.


----------



## Velophile (27/7/06)

AngelTearsOnMyTongue said:


> Well one thing is certain....everyones tastes and opinions vary. "One mans poison....."
> 
> I dont know why VB gets such a bagging. Although I hardley touch Commercial beers anymore, I dont find VB repulsive. However I drank it for about 25 years before finding "_Craft brewing_". Maybe Im just use to it.
> 
> ...



I'd second that. I can drink most beers if they don't have rafts of mold or mosquito lave swiming in them.

That said I've just found a new "Worst Beer Ever" 

Brahma. 

I don't usally heap crap on the megaswill beers but this is nasty, cheap piss. 
I was given one for free. My friend said he didn't like it either & I can see why. No flavour, or rather a weak sweet cordial taste with no hop scent either. 

The warning signs were all there;

-Clear Glass curve shaped bottle.
-Fancy foil lable on the neck only.
-Imported by LN/CUB & made in Brazil. 

Needed a homebrew to wash the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Airgead (27/7/06)

Folks

I don't like to speak ill of a microbrewed beer but I got a 6 pack of Chopper Heavy as part of a tasting pack. Yea gods that stuff is awful. Taks an ordinary (very ordinary) megaswill lager. Bump it up to 6%. Don't add any extra hops. remove any malt character. Add a nasty cidery taste (guess they hit that 6% with sugar rather than malt). Stick Choppers face on the label as a gimick.

I gave the other 5 bottles to my brother in law. He drinks carlton cold. Should be just right for him.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/06)

Airgead said:


> I don't like to speak ill of a microbrewed beer but I got a 6 pack of Chopper Heavy as part of a tasting pack. Yea gods that stuff is awful. Taks an ordinary (very ordinary) megaswill lager. Bump it up to 6%. Don't add any extra hops. remove any malt character. Add a nasty cidery taste (guess they hit that 6% with sugar rather than malt). Stick Choppers face on the label as a gimick.



Sounds alarmingly close to Carlsberg Elephant Beer.  

Warren -


----------



## Gough (27/7/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Airgead said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like to speak ill of a microbrewed beer but I got a 6 pack of Chopper Heavy as part of a tasting pack. Yea gods that stuff is awful. Taks an ordinary (very ordinary) megaswill lager. Bump it up to 6%. Don't add any extra hops. remove any malt character. Add a nasty cidery taste (guess they hit that 6% with sugar rather than malt). Stick Choppers face on the label as a gimick.
> ...



:lol: Oh yeah, the ol' 'Elephant Beer'... That is one nasty tasting brew. Why do they do it?????  

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/06)

It's a very popular type of pseudo-style in some European countries (particularly Holland). Affectionately known as "Headbanger Lagers" ... I think it's sort of fuel for thought (oxymoron) for soccer hooligans. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Doogiechap (27/7/06)

XXXX Gold !!
Get a bad beer, water it down, YEEERCH


----------



## homekegger1 (27/7/06)

iceman said:


> Worst beer i've ever drunk would have to be fosters lager when it was still readily available all those years ago. Worst hangover from a beer would have to be tiger when visiting my bro in singapore.
> 
> (On a tangent , if anyone goes to singapore, you'll be shocked by the price of beer (alcohol and fags). Head down to Brewerks at Boat Quay(nice little microbrewery). cheap lunch and cheap pints ($2 a few years ago) all afternoon. Only time i managed to get my bro pissed.
> 
> ...



I just came back from Singapore and can agree, worst hangovers... This is caused because they use Fermaldahyde (spelling???) as a preservative in the beer. Same stuff they pump into dead people to slow down the rotting process... hmmmm

As for price again I must agree, however did find that the prices in Sembawang were not too bad(And the chilli crab awesome), I also got to drink at the Terror Club (U.S. Navy piss bar) and that is really cheap... :super: 

Cheers and beers :beer: 

HK


----------



## barls (27/7/06)

homekegger1 said:


> iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Worst beer i've ever drunk would have to be fosters lager when it was still readily available all those years ago. Worst hangover from a beer would have to be tiger when visiting my bro in singapore.
> ...


ill second that irish i cant drink most of their shit as it also has the same preservative as cheap sparking wines which im allergic to, but this doesnt help ether. i might have to find this brewerks when im up there later this year


----------



## BENJAMOO (27/7/06)

Without a doubt for me its,

Foster's Special - it was indeed "special"

followed closely by 

Tooheys Red and XXXX. 

These two, although not strictly beer still rate a mention too,

Blue Tongue Ginger Beer = Lizards Piss

and can anyone remember Razorback? I think it was a malt based / cider concoction made by SAB many moons ago, also pretty average.


----------



## gonzo (2/8/06)

Carlton cold filtered tastses like crap i much prefer my own brewsf


----------



## bindi (2/8/06)

[

I just came back from Singapore and can agree, worst hangovers... This is caused because they use Fermaldahyde (spelling???) as a preservative in the beer. Same stuff they pump into dead people to slow down the rotting process... hmmmm

As for price again I must agree, however did find that the prices in Sembawang were not too bad(And the chilli crab awesome), I also got to drink at the Terror Club (U.S. Navy piss bar) and that is really cheap... :super: 

Cheers and beers :beer: 

HK
[/quote]


Terror Club (U.S. Navy piss bar), US now  , when our Ships Company [people on a ship] spent 2 weeks at the same place in 1969 when it was then a British Naval Base ,HMS Terror , the 'Wets' [bar] served British Ale  in pints YUM, and it was cheap.
Don't remember leaving most nights.

The local 'fizz' was and still is crap.


----------



## stephenkentucky (7/8/06)

God you guys have really got me thinking, I have tasted some great beers and some real shockers. Here is my list of shockers:

1: Tooheys New.....arrghhh!
2: Millers......... sex on a beach!
3: D.A........Satans smeg!
4:Tooheys Red.......Toe jam!
5: Schlitz....... Sh*ts!
6: Tiger......pussy cat piss!


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/8/06)

This one could well take the cake. <_< 

Caporal Pils. (they can't even get the spelling right). Total shocker. Poured almost as flat as a tack and cloudy as buggery. Scary part is it's Belgian.  

Not remotely like a Pils. Reminded me of some flat kit and kilo homebrew. Fruity/cidery and some funny cardboard flavours.

In defence of it, most likely past its peak. No visible signs of use-by dates or anything.  

If the beer through the bottle has some sediment on the bottom avoid it like the plague.

Warren -


----------



## Mr Bond (8/8/06)

Hey Warren,
Is that the beer in the glass or the post tasting urine sample?

man that is some dodgy,stodgy lookin beer.


----------



## Mercs Own (8/8/06)

L J was a shocker when it first came out
Diamond Draft ? not much better
never liked Melbourne Bitter
and cant drink Heineken
had a couple of beers at Bintara a year ago that were pretty tough going
Worst beer I have had lately: Lucky Beer


----------



## Mercs Own (8/8/06)

Oh, no doubt there is someone or a group of someones that probably reackon Mercs Own Peach Ale should be on this list - Wont be on mine but surely on some one elses!

That is the great thing about being an individual! More power to you.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/8/06)

Brauluver said:


> Hey Warren,
> Is that the beer in the glass or the post tasting urine sample?
> 
> man that is some dodgy,stodgy lookin beer.



Nup BL.

That's how it come out of the bottle. Yep, tasted like piss. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## beersom (9/8/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> This one could well take the cake. <_<
> 
> Caporal Pils. (they can't even get the spelling right). Total shocker. Poured almost as flat as a tack and cloudy as buggery. Scary part is it's Belgian.
> 
> ...




Caporal Pils is not a great beer, but I have never come across one that poured flat and cloudy. It sounds like you scored a _very_ old and most likely mistreated bottle. To be fair I would put it on about the same rung as Jupiler, Maes or Stella .... in other words, drinkable, but not really a Belgian worth seeking out.


----------



## BarneyG (9/8/06)

Tasmanian Light Ice :blink:


----------



## Boozy the clown (9/8/06)

'Oranjeboom' :blink: Guess it didn't help that I had a rotten hangover - had to tip it out...

Still rate carlton blonde and fosters light ice way up there as 'worst beers ever'


----------



## Adamt (9/8/06)

Theres a lot of beers I simply cannot drink, however I think the worst commercial beer I've had is a guarana beer. Tasted literally like half a bottle of red bull mixed with half a bottle of yeasty piss. Can't remember the brand but it was nasty.


----------



## Benno-5 (9/8/06)

carlton cold! More like cats piss then beer


----------



## mike_hillyer (9/8/06)

A lot of those commercial beers are summed up beautifully by Laurie Strachan as a beer you wont dislike. EG crown, corona, TED's, millers, etc... but it does take guts to brew something with flavour in Australia eg: Toohey's Old (and not to change the yeast from an Ale to a lager).

I've also noticed that Carton Draught is very sickly sweet.


----------



## dirty mac (11/8/06)

Snow said:


> GSRman said:
> 
> 
> > definately going with snow here..
> ...




and add some arse hairs


----------



## Murray (11/8/06)

I'm worried you know the flavour contributions of urine and arse hairs.


----------



## shotduck (11/8/06)

Coopers DAB. Vomit-tube lubricant... nothing more.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/8/06)

Murray said:


> I'm worried you know the flavour contributions of urine and arse hairs.



:lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## chimera (11/8/06)

Hahn Ice - tastes better the second time

I can drink, and once inebriated even appreciate the CUB & LN offerings, they are to beer what a busker is to live band.

Merc - you didnt like Bintara, I found it to be reasonable.
So far in my travels I rate Holgate as being the most underwhelming micro in Vic, their red lager was the only drop with body, the rest were weak and watery - I could better with a can & kilo.


----------



## Murray (11/8/06)

Funnily enough, I quite like the Holgate beers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/8/06)

Murray said:


> Funnily enough, I quite like the Holgate beers.



Ditto.

Earlier efforts in the bottle were questionable but seem to be good these days. Hand-pumped from Keatings Hotel is magnificent. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## MObeer (11/8/06)

Formaldehyde is the correct spelling.


----------



## benno1973 (11/8/06)

Resch's (?spelling) was the worst beer I've ever tasted. Smelled and tasted like vomit in a glass. Perhaps the glass was dirty. Perhaps Resch's just smells like vomit. Who's to know...


----------



## bugwan (11/8/06)

Carlton Cold. It's like there's a party in my mouth and everyone's throwing up.


----------



## Benno-5 (11/8/06)

Got to say carlton cold was good when i was 15 and started drinking beer, thats because it probably didnt taste like beer at all. If we can give it some credit its a starting point for people who have never tried beer before. Since i have come to appreciate real beers, made by small micros and made by myself, although i still dont mind the occasional vb but thats my ancestry i guess? 

Is it actually made from malted barley or something else very strange?

I was offered one earlier tonigh, or a cascade light, I went with the light. Im not a fan of light beer (water) but id rather it over a coldie any day.


----------



## sog (14/8/06)

bugwan said:


> Carlton Cold. It's like there's a party in my mouth and everyone's throwing up.



 that made me laff 

VB for me! It's just piss in a can. Somebody had the lack of nouse to bring a 6-pack to one of my parties ... it was executed for crimes against brewing (its chaperone was lucky not to suffer the same fate).

Closely followed by any of the Carlton & Tooheys stables (their respective dark ale offerings are drinkable at best). Aussies are renowned for crawling over a pile of broken stubbies to get to a beer ... and when they get there, it's the worst in the world.

Then the American commercial "efforts".
Q: What's the similarity b/w sex in a canoe and American beer?
A: They're both f*cking close to water!


----------



## gavor (23/8/06)

Carlton Cold for not tasting like beer, more like hops in water.

VB for living up to the moniker vomit breath.

Samuel Adams because I tried to give it away to my country adelaide cricket club and they gave it back after everyone sampled it. I was told not to bring beer ever again.

West End Draught and Southwark. To my shame they both come from my state of origin. Thank god they also have Coopers, a maker of mostly great beers.

Tasman Bitter for making me grin and bear it in front of my father-in-law then tip it out when he wasn't looking. Terrible.


Oh and hi. Though I've been lurking for some time this is my first post. Guess I should go to the intro post and say hi formally.


g


----------



## brownie-Who-Took-My-Name? (23/8/06)

Does anyone remember Brisbane Bitter?

Very quickly earned the moniker Brisbane River

It was pretty poor.


----------



## Brewtus (23/8/06)

I remember Sydney Bitter @ 5.5%, KB larger, but some of the worst was a mexican beer called Mondo Nergo and some traditionally brewer muck from Brittany in France. Ironically the cider in Brittany is fantastic.


----------



## mickk (24/8/06)

Remember Swan Dry? mate bought it home once, sent him back to the pub with it. Was like drinking water that dried up your mouth, how it got called beer is anyones guess.

Carlton Cold, makes alcoholics vomit does that shit. Like drinking frothy bath water your little sister has pissed in.

Anything in a can from SA.

English lagers served full to the brim like an overflowing piss bucket, pulled from the keg at room temperature. Try skulling one of these and you will plaster the wall with spew.

Fosters Lager, Introducing the world to a sickly sweet flat local version of pommy piss is a national disgrace.


----------



## redgums500 (24/8/06)

Worst beer ever..... Tooheys Classic . Came out about 10/12 years ago and was beyond reproach !


Redgums


----------



## petesbrew (18/9/06)

I was given a case of Heineken recently for helping my brother in law move house.
Cracked the first one open and thought... wow, this is really crap!


I'm really not sure what to think... has Heineken really gone down the drain (well, it was a locally brewed slab)?

At least I've now got more bottles for more brews!


----------



## JCG (18/9/06)

Two that come to mind: 
1 Tasmine Bitter, (should have known better @ $25 a case, drank it out of spite).
2 Tooheys Red, (I had to overnight in Tenterfield for work a while ago with a work mate to ackel a big project at the last minute the boss pulled outand couldn't get there til next day so the two of us got trashed. to many schooners of tooheys old and i saw a sign of tooheys red, I thought it was new red beer not the cr%p serverd to me).

JCG


----------



## blackbock (19/2/07)

Not the worst beer ever, but:

Last Saturday night I was at a club where there were no decent beers on tap, and not even Coopers in glass bottles! I figured the closest thing to a real beer would be the canned Guinness. WRONG. This was a 4.2% ABV jobby and tasted like cold water with diluted coffee grounds in it (oh, and not to forget the fake white nitrogen-induced head which tasted like whipped cream.

Is is just me, or have they changed the recipe?


----------



## jdsaint (19/2/07)

sheaf stout.............pure filth


foosters light ice..........recycled toliet water


----------



## Wardhog (19/2/07)

I don't know if I just copped a dodgy sixer, but last time I drank Tooheys Pils, I thought I'd just finished a session on the orange juice.


----------



## winkle (19/2/07)

Living in Australia you get so many choices for the title of worst ever, almost anything made by CUB or LN with the words, cold, ice or dry could qualify. Special mention would have to go to Tooheys Blue, Carlton Cold, and anything by Outback Brewery. Cave Creek Chilli Beer (USA) is particulary vile in a special sort of way  if we're talking globally.


----------



## mikem108 (19/2/07)

How about the add campaign for Pure Blonde

"What good beers come back as" 
??? Huh

Is that after you've drunk them and turned it into piss?


----------



## winkle (19/2/07)

mikem108 said:


> How about the add campaign for Pure Blonde
> 
> "What good beers come back as"
> ??? Huh
> ...


"Pure Blonde / Arse Juice" are interchangable terms


----------



## Justin T (19/2/07)

I have found that Pure Blonde is one of the thinest most tasteless beers that I have tried


----------



## Bobby (19/2/07)

The televsion commercial is quite good though.


----------



## bljpoad (19/2/07)

mikem108 said:


> How about the add campaign for Pure Blonde
> 
> "What good beers come back as"
> ??? Huh
> ...



LOL! I thought the exact same thing when I first saw that ad. I don't think someone in marketing thought before putting that one out
- Berwyck


----------



## crozdog (19/2/07)

bugwan said:


> Carlton Cold. It's like there's a party in my mouth and everyone's throwing up.


Half a glass & it's me that's spewing! No Joke. There's something in it which doesn't agree with me - or more probably that I don't agree to & need to spontaneously reject. :excl:


----------



## barfridge (19/2/07)

Wardhog said:


> I don't know if I just copped a dodgy sixer, but last time I drank Tooheys Pils, I thought I'd just finished a session on the orange juice.


No, it's not just you. It's a truly terrible beer.


----------



## TerritoryBrew (19/2/07)

Victoia Bitter.

I think it is becase I live in Alice Springs. Have a look at this pic. 

Cheers,


----------



## Mr Bond (19/2/07)

TerritoryBrew said:


> Victoia Bitter.
> 
> I think it is becase I live in Alice Springs. Have a look at this pic.
> 
> Cheers,



Now I get the irony of your avatar.


----------



## randyrob (19/2/07)

Reschs Dinner Ale.


----------



## Brad_G (19/2/07)

Somebody mentioned Tooheys Pils as their worst beer before... Ditto Mate. I couldnt even stomach the bottle. Dishwater gone wrong that stuff!!!!!

Brad


----------



## Murcluf (19/2/07)

Pure Blonde has got to be the worst thing I 've ever tasted.
but my question is, is Pure Blonde a Beer or a Happoshu (low malt beverage) either way it tastes foul.


----------



## BeerStein (21/2/07)

My wise old man once told me "There are no bad beers, just better ones".
But seriously VB is no good after the first sip and crown, well thats just VB in a fancy bottle!!

Cheers


----------



## Fents (21/2/07)

Murcluf said:


> Pure Blonde has got to be the worst thing I 've ever tasted.
> but my question is, is Pure Blonde a Beer or a Happoshu (low malt beverage) either way it tastes foul.



I agree i just had my first pot of pure blonde with my parma for lunch and it is the most worthless, tasteless cats piss i have ever had. In fact i'd rather drink cats piss. :blink:


----------



## Simon W (21/2/07)

LOL, I'm going to have to buy me a stubby of Pure Blonde, just for educational purposes ofcourse!


----------



## floppinab (21/2/07)

Justin T said:


> I have found that Pure Blonde is one of the thinest most tasteless beers that I have tried



You can just see the motivation behind this type of beer.

Brewery Beancounter No. 1 : "We need a new beer that's cheaper to make"
Brewery Beancounter No. 2 : "Hmmm, let's look through some traditional beer names for inspiration"
Brewery Beancounter No. 1 : "OK, Bock, Stout, Wheat,..........
Brewery Beancounter No. 2 : "Blonde..... yes, thin, empty head.... sounds perfect"
Brewery Beancounter No. 1 : "Beauty, and we can make it with half the malt and hops of our normal stuff"
Brewery Beancounter No. 2 : "Ha Ha, and that's saying something"
Brewery Beancounter No. 1 : "And sell it at twice the price, yes, YES!!"
Brewery Beancounter No. 2 : "Ohhh but it'll be a bit down on full strength"
Brewery Beancounter No. 1 : "That's less govt. excise as well, EVEN BETTER"


----------



## winkle (21/2/07)

floppinab said:


> You can just see the motivation behind this type of beer.
> 
> Brewery Beancounter No. 1 : "We need a new beer that's cheaper to make"
> Brewery Beancounter No. 2 : "Hmmm, let's look through some traditional beer names for inspiration"
> ...



You weren't sitting in on the meeting were you


----------



## Adamt (21/2/07)

floppinab said:


> You can just see the motivation behind this type of beer.
> 
> Brewery Beancounter No. 1 : "We need a new beer that's cheaper to make"
> Brewery Beancounter No. 2 : "Hmmm, let's look through some traditional beer names for inspiration"
> ...



You forgot the low-carb biz!


----------



## floppinab (21/2/07)

winkle said:


> You weren't sitting in on the meeting were you



No, but in my current working position I'm getting massively pissed with having to squeeze our cost base down while supposedly delivering a reasonable product....... to the detriment of the poor bastards trying to deliver said product..........,pretty much as per the above!!!! There is a level of familiarity there yes.


----------



## Simon W (21/2/07)

Brewery Beancounter No. 2 "Lets get Paris Hilton for our ad campaign! She's thin with an empty head."
Brewery Beancounter No. 1 "We're trying to do this on the cheap!"
Brewery Beancounter No. 2 "True... wonder if that Bondi Blonde mob will have the same idea?"


----------



## Bulmershe (21/2/07)

Bought a six pack of James squire India Pale ale. Very disaponted!!!!
Worst beer I have tasted.


----------



## wraith (21/2/07)

US Budweiser, with many others closely following


----------



## barfridge (21/2/07)

Bulmershe said:


> Bought a six pack of James squire India Pale ale. Very disaponted!!!!
> Worst beer I have tasted.


What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Brewtus (21/2/07)

I had beer in Korea once called OB. Tasted OK but the next day after only six stubbies in 4 hr I still had a head like an axe hit me. It was so bad I had to drink Bud for the rest of the trip. 

Can any one remember Tooths LA? 2.2% it was watery beer watered down.


----------



## brendanos (21/2/07)




----------



## sinkas (22/2/07)

O'Briens Pale ale, gluten free,

fkng shthouse, emailed the brewer about how bad it was, thought it was infected, then looked at ratebeer, everyone had the same impression.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (22/2/07)

Brewtus said:


> I had beer in Korea once called OB. Tasted OK but the next day after only six stubbies in 4 hr I still had a head like an axe hit me. It was so bad I had to drink Bud for the rest of the trip.



The stuff on tap is not so bad hang-over-wise and it is really cheap. They serve it in bloddy huge plastic jugs in tacky German-theme beerhalls along with the worst food in Korea (ignoring kimchi). Still, I understand why the locals don't drink much...  

My money is still on Corona if it is still sold as beer.


----------



## Marmaduke (25/2/07)

I would have to say that the 'carlton cold shot' "beers" were amoung the foulest I have endured, if they classify as beers. 

I also really dislike XXXX Gold and Reichs (some cheap crappy Australian Pilsner), and of course the generic carlton cold is quite foul also


(edit) and how could I forget, Tooheys Extra Dry!... its dirt!


----------



## jdsaint (28/2/07)

:angry: even though it's on my signiture I tried LCPA and thought it was filth!

the price was shocking $4.50 for a 330ml stubbie :angry: I knew this before I tried it.

But never the less I will continue to try different brew's, next on the agenda is Beez Neez, Is this a good drop? :unsure:


----------



## DJR (28/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> even though it's on my signiture I tried LCPA and thought it was filth!



Each to their own - it will grow on you, this thing called flavour 

Beez neez isn't that hot, i thought it was pretty boring to be honest! Bee Sting is a better attempt at the honey-tasting beer i reckon.

Hmm... worst tasting commercial beer i've had - TED platinum. Mix 2 parts dishwater, 1 part fuel oil and 1/4 part beer and there you go. Good for getting loaded, removing scum and grease from engines but not much else. :unsure:


----------



## Mr Bond (28/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> :angry: even though it's on my signiture I tried LCPA and thought it was filth!
> 
> the price was shocking $4.50 for a 330ml stubbie :angry: I knew this before I tried it.
> 
> But never the less I will continue to try different brew's, next on the agenda is Beez Neez, Is this a good drop? :unsure:



That would be hops you were tasting,heaps of citrus aroma and flava.

Beez neez may be more to your liking as its as bland as buggery and comparable to dishwater.

What was it exactly that you didn't like about LCPA?
Many home brewers start out trying to emulate this popular style.Have a look at the 'Skunkfart" thread.

You have much to learn grasshopper.


----------



## jdsaint (28/2/07)

Another couple I seen was redback something :unsure: and another called steel city


----------



## Bobby (28/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> But never the less I will continue to try different brew's, next on the agenda is Beez Neez, Is this a good drop? :unsure:



By whose standards? Yours? Mine? The bloke acrross the street? Each to there own mate.
Beez Neez is pretty bland and boring.


----------



## blackbock (28/2/07)

sinkas said:


> O'Briens Pale ale, gluten free,
> 
> fkng shthouse, emailed the brewer about how bad it was, thought it was infected, then looked at ratebeer, everyone had the same impression.



I'll second that! Very dissappointing beer. It's like they went out of their way to create a bland-tasting ordinary drop.


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/2/07)

*Crazy Little Brauluver.*  :lol: 

Such a hypnotic sig. Must... pour ... beer. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## delboy (28/2/07)

i tried the Matilda bay REDROOF i found it to be disappointing

but then it may have been a bad bottle will try it again soon 

del


----------



## jdsaint (28/2/07)

Never the less. I also try them for the bottles as I colect them. I have over 50 different brew bottles... from the tooheys new's to the Hunter draughts. I keep one bottle from each new beer I try...Recent additions are:
Little creature's pale ale
stienlager
BITburger
Lauinbrau
Out of about 50 different brews I have tried I always go back to the normal Bottlo fav's
XXXX-gold
Carlton Draught (It's the best)


----------



## jeddog (28/2/07)

worst beer? :huh: 

gotta be Hanh ice or Tooeys Red

beer flavoured water.............total crap :lol: 

jeddog


----------



## jdsaint (28/2/07)

jeddog said:


> worst beer? :huh:
> 
> gotta be Hanh ice or Tooeys Red
> 
> ...




Oh yeah tooheys red is :blink: but hahn Ice? :unsure: I like that


----------



## brettprevans (16/6/08)

not sure its the worst, buts its bloody average. Maes from Belgium. Vintage Cellars has it for $30 slab atm. bought it last night. its ok. just no flavour. very dissappointing.


----------



## petesbrew (16/6/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> not sure its the worst, buts its bloody average. Maes from Belgium. Vintage Cellars has it for $30 slab atm. bought it last night. its ok. just no flavour. very dissappointing.


+1.
I had one of them a year ago thinking "it's from Belgium, it's gotta be nice".... I was sadly mistaken. Just average beer.


----------



## wyatt_girth (16/6/08)

Tooheys Extra Dry Platinum. The soda water of beers.


----------



## brettprevans (16/6/08)

petesbrew said:


> +1.
> I had one of them a year ago thinking "it's from Belgium, it's gotta be nice".... I was sadly mistaken. Just average beer.


my thoughts exactly. But I did have that niglling thought that "if its too good to be true....". I should have known better and spend the extra $10 and got some coopers or something. or just stuck with my other line of reasoning not to buy beer.. "I can make better myself. wait til you get home and have one of your own".


----------



## dig (16/6/08)

Some of the commercial draught beers tasted at the Royal Perth Beer Show last week were certainly amongst the worst I have ever tasted. Absolutely horrid. I'd have loved to have known who was responsible for these abominations. If we had a Register of Commercial Breweries, several would have been stuck off.


----------



## ozpowell (16/6/08)

Anyone remember XXXX Thirsty Dog wheat? Now THAT was a shocker! :icon_vomit:


----------



## Julez (16/6/08)

I was sucked in by those 5L kegs you can buy at bottlos around the place. I should have trusted my instincts alerting me to the gimmick that it clearly was. So while this may not apply to the brand as a whole, the worst beer I have ever had was from a 5L keg of Bitburger. It must have been factory dregs, it literally tasted like Clag glue. I will never buy a 5L keg from a bottle shop again!


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/08)

Julez said:


> I was sucked in by those 5L kegs you can buy at bottlos around the place. I should have trusted my instincts alerting me to the gimmick that it clearly was. So while this may not apply to the brand as a whole, the worst beer I have ever had was from a 5L keg of Bitburger. It must have been factory dregs, it literally tasted like Clag glue. I will never buy a 5L keg from a bottle shop again!



I note your'e from Brisbane as well, a couple of years they had Bitburger on tap at the Elephant & Wheelbarrow and it struck me as a bland sweetish brew with a rapidly collapsing head and definitely not up to the standards of German Beers I've had in the past (I'm a Pom and have done some drinking in Germany :icon_cheers: ). As far as Kegs go I don't suppose there would be much wrong with Heineken but I don't like the idea of chucking away the keg afterwards, strikes me as environmentally unfriendly. 

I wonder if there's any way of converting them to home brew usage?


----------



## agraham (16/6/08)

Carlton Draught in a plastic cup at the footy...say no more.


----------



## ham2k (16/6/08)

agraham said:


> Carlton Draught in a plastic cup at the footy...say no more.




Cans of VB at the Enmore. Smelt like vomit.


----------



## kevo (16/6/08)

I finally found a bottle of SNPA on the weekend and was.............underwhelmed ($7.50 a stubby)

Long trip from the states - but some beers travel further and better.

Glad I got two bottles -just in case the first was a dud.

+1 for the TED, XXXX gold in a cup at the footy - Lang Park Light I've heard it called. But what else are you going to drink? Heineken, Asahi - low carb/low flavour.

We found some Foster's Light Ice in the fridge here at work with Sydney Olympics logos allover it a while back. Needless to say it hadn't matured well.

Kev


----------



## bigholty (16/6/08)

The Boag's Classic Blonde is pretty shite. It tastes like home-brew, but not in a good way. I'm talking Bi-Lo extract, bag of sugar and high 20's.


----------



## trevc (16/6/08)

Another point for Tooheys Extra Dry. I'd rather throw up my own beer and re-drink it. It would still taste better.


----------



## dig (16/6/08)

trevc said:


> I'd rather throw up my own beer and re-drink it. It would still taste better.



Y'know, every once in a while this link needs to be re-posted...


----------



## amiddler (16/6/08)

Dig,

You are one disgusting bugger. 

My vote for bad beer is the new range of raddler or lime infusion beers. Refreshing yes, beer they are NOT. If beer was supposed to taste like a citrus tree it would. Beer is supposed to be malty and bitter. If you don't like these things then beer is not for you. Go back to drinking Lemon, Lime and Bitters at the gay bar.

Now that I have that off my chest I feel so much better.

Thank you all.


----------



## mfdes (17/6/08)

Mountain Goat IPA.
Opened the bottle and it gushed out the top. Taste was baby chuck mixed with cider. 
Was within use-by-date.

Some may disagree but any beer avalable to buy in a shop is a commercial beer. Thus this is my choice.

Followed closely by: Barefoot Raddler
AND: Australian-brewed Carlsberg.

MFS.


----------



## pcmfisher (17/6/08)

Coopers DB was a really shitty beer

All of these woosy tasteless yuppie beers do nothing for me either.


----------



## trogdor (17/6/08)

A few years back I was at a 21st and all they had was Coronas & West End. After may enlightening drinks I came to the conclusion that if you can ad a slice of lime to make a s**ty Corona drinkable then surely if you try stuff a few wedges in a WE tinny you could make liquid gold! FAIL - DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME KIDS...

On another note, the very worst beer would be the mid-strength swill in the plastic cups that I ended up swimming in on the hill at Adelaide Oval a few years back. A quick yak on the way home cleansed my mouth of the taste but it took weeks to clean the stench from what I was wearing.


----------



## NME69 (17/6/08)

all of those mass produced ozzie beers dont do much for me, the ones like 

+ tooheys new - fermented horse piss

+ VB - fermented horse piss with dog crap in it

+ XXXX - fermented with 1/2 cup cup of used cat litter in every glass


----------



## bigfridge (17/6/08)

dig said:


> Y'know, every once in a while this link needs to be re-posted...




Could be a good way to add a bit of extra carbonation ..... :unsure:


----------



## joebejeckel (17/6/08)

Tasman bitter

west end

most canadian beer cept molson


----------



## joebejeckel (17/6/08)

bigfridge said:


> Could be a good way to add a bit of extra carbonation ..... :unsure:






Dude....So Wrong in So Many Ways...........


----------



## brettprevans (17/6/08)

dig said:


> Y'know, every once in a while this link needs to be re-posted...



:icon_vomit:


----------



## Cracka (17/6/08)

dig said:


> Y'know, every once in a while this link needs to be re-posted...





YOU DIRTY BASTARD  

Thats gonna be hard not to think about when I crack my first home brew tonight.

Maybe you could post it in the other post about not drinking for a month


----------



## dig (17/6/08)

joebejeckel said:


> Dude....So Wrong in So Many Ways...........


Hahahaha

"Drink it again! Drink it again!!!"

Aww man, too funny.


----------



## barry2 (17/6/08)

Canlina Cerzeva from El Salvador which was lurking in a pack of 8 "Premium Imported Beers" which I bought at Liquorland just before Christmas 2006. Tasteless headless slops of the worst type.It was in a 355ml bottle so perhaps that qualified it as Premium.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/6/08)

dig said:


> Y'know, every once in a while this link needs to be re-posted...




Definately the funniest thing I have seen this year.  ............. :lol: .........  ........... :lol:


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (17/6/08)

In AU (Vic): Tui.

In KR: OB.

In US: Everything I tried.

In general: Lovely Valley.

(Please let us move on from the video...)


----------



## KarolF (21/7/08)

Venezualan Polar Ice was the worst I ever had. My girlfriend also remembers that it tasted like 'cat's piss'.


----------



## Noxious (21/7/08)

There have been a few which I have successfully forgotten, but recently a couple of mates thought it would be a good idea to buy some 'cheap beers' from a large beer retailer in the area...all of them bad but the worst was by far the Tui.
Supposedly an IPA?!?! 
It said 'East Indian Pale Ale' or something like that, so I can only assume in they do things much differently in the East...maybe fill the bottles from a tributary of the Ganges?

Locally, I have tried to like the Byron Bay Premium Ale but now my guts churn when I think of the last mouthfull!
Enough whinging...time for some golden ale


----------



## schooey (21/7/08)

Historically.. who can remember Toohey's Country special, and Toohey's Classic, death in a bottle, indescribable in a can... Anything with Swan on the lable, Toohey's 2.2, that XXXX dry crapola they bought out.... all were :icon_vomit: 

More recently Carlton Cold is just wrong on so many levels, when in Asia, avoid Singha, and anything in India that comes in a green bottle (I don't remember the brand, but the bottle was green) and four Star in China

Locally.. It hurts to say this from a locals point of view, but Bluetongue, get a grip Dudes and turn out something that a true Novocastrian woud be proud of FFS!


----------



## MCT (21/7/08)

schooey said:


> Historically.. who can remember Toohey's Country special, and Toohey's Classic, death in a bottle, indescribable in a can... Anything with Swan on the lable, Toohey's 2.2, that XXXX dry crapola they bought out.... all were :icon_vomit:
> 
> More recently Carlton Cold is just wrong on so many levels, when in Asia, avoid Singha, and anything in India that comes in a green bottle (I don't remember the brand, but the bottle was green) and four Star in China
> 
> Locally.. It hurts to say this from a locals point of view, but Bluetongue, get a grip Dudes and turn out something that a true Novocastrian woud be proud of FFS!




Yes, had a Bluetongue on tap today...'twas shit. It's alot worse than I remember it being 3 years ago, or maybe my 'beer bud's have just kicked in meanwhile.


----------



## HoppingMad (22/7/08)

Airgead said:


> Folks
> 
> I don't like to speak ill of a microbrewed beer but I got a 6 pack of Chopper Heavy as part of a tasting pack. Yea gods that stuff is awful. Taks an ordinary (very ordinary) megaswill lager. Bump it up to 6%. Don't add any extra hops. remove any malt character. Add a nasty cidery taste (guess they hit that 6% with sugar rather than malt). Stick Choppers face on the label as a gimick.
> 
> ...



+1 on the Chopper Heavy. Tried it at the 'Chopper Stand' at the International Beer Awards down here in Melb a couple of years back. The blandness was overwhelming, and over sugared to the max. Uncle Chop-Chop shouldn't be lending his name to such a brew. Horrid. Only beer I tipped out at the show.

For those that can think back far enough I'd also like to add dishonorable mentions to three of CUB's mutant beer experiments gone wrong - Diamond Draft and Carlton LJ (both low calorie beers made pre-pure blonde), oh and while I'm dissing CUB experiments, throw in that Empire beer of a couple of years back too. Think there's good reason none of those three are on the market anymore. All fancy label and no substance in the bottle.

Hopper.


----------



## HoppingMad (22/7/08)

Drew said:


> Dig,
> 
> You are one disgusting bugger.
> 
> ...



Have to second that motion - Radler = Shite

Ordered a Monteith's Radler on a visit to NZ and normally a fan of Monteiths, had never drunk a Radler (thought it was some new type of kiwi lager - and Mornteiths Original and Black are great) but after trying this thing I vowed - NEVER AGAIN! 
Pushing paperclips into my eyeballs would be more pleasureable than guzzling that slop.

Hopper.


----------



## petesbrew (22/7/08)

Haven't tried the local radlers (and have no plans to), but I think the only radler worth having would be a real one in a stein in Octoberfest..... drunk by SWMBO. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## winkle (22/7/08)

I have a few stubbies of Hollanda (sp?) in the fridge as an example of how horrible a beer can get. This beer is no great shakes at best but put on a ship for a few months then expose it to temperature extremes and light for a long time and this is it. Rancid- catty/skunked, plenty of cardboard but bugger all body, very evident alcohol hot finish - just :icon_vomit:


----------



## Kleiny (22/7/08)

Im gonna say corona, light struck and no body drinks it without a bit of lemon or lime
stand alone NO GOOD


----------



## haysie (22/7/08)

Emu something or other. WA
Coopers Pale Ale . SA
Carlton Draught. VIC
Victorian Beer. QLD
Boags Draught. TAS
Tooheys Black Label Dry. NSW
Victorian Beer. NT

MY GOOD/BEST BEERS

Creatures. WA
Pepperjack. SA
Grand Ridge. and mine of course. VIC
Searching. TAS
Searching. NT
James Squire.NSW
XXXX Gold . QLD


----------



## lobo (22/7/08)

haysie, not rating coopers but you are rating xxxx, am i reading correctly? anyone else rate xxxx over cpa on this site?

Lobo


----------



## sponge (22/7/08)

lobo said:


> haysie, not rating coopers but you are rating xxxx, am i reading correctly? anyone else rate xxxx over cpa on this site?
> 
> Lobo



Big negetive to that


----------



## haysie (22/7/08)

lobo said:


> haysie, not rating coopers but you are rating xxxx, am i reading correctly? anyone else rate xxxx over cpa on this site?
> 
> Lobo




LOBO, just havent yet had a good qld beer besides my preferred swill xxxx gold, am sure there are many out there that DONT grace our bottle shops. Coopers, have not been lucky enough too drink from tap, all the times i have bought it, it was skunked flat lifeless diesel, thats what i know about coopers.


----------



## porky (22/7/08)

Four xxxx bitter isn't so bad. I don't think coopers is too bad either. The worst beer I ever had was in Wales. I was living in Ireland at the time and was loving the local fair. I had also lived in England for some time and was just used to ordering a bitter......well I ordered one in Wales and it tasted like puke, and that is being kind. It was one of the few beers in my life I could not drink.


----------



## nqtrancer (23/7/08)

Fosters, terrible stuff.

Also tried out that Ottinger Pils lately as it was on special, definatley not my taste at all.


----------



## reviled (23/7/08)

You guys should come to NZ and see how many excessively crap beers we have...

Monteiths has made it across the ditch it seems, and they would be our best "commercial" brewery in my opinion...

It also seems Tui has made it across the ditch? You poor bastards! Allthough, in saying that, its a shiteload better than export gold, Lion ice, waikato draught, lion red, and DB... Oh, did I mention Double Brown  

Seriously crap beers, even our Heineken tastes worse than yours! <_< 

Only NZ beers I buy would be from craft brewers, albeit pricy, thus why I brew my own  

And Monteiths radler was brought out to appeal to non beer drinkers, and it works... So really, if it gets someone who didnt drink beer before to start drinking beer, is it all that bad?


----------



## HoppingMad (23/7/08)

reviled said:


> You guys should come to NZ and see how many excessively crap beers we have...
> 
> Monteiths has made it across the ditch it seems, and they would be our best "commercial" brewery in my opinion...
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're probably right about Monteiths Radler not being targeted at serious beer drinkers like us. Don't think any Radler would be - it's no doubt tackling the 'young things who like alco-fizzy pop' sector and getting them to try something different to a can of vodka & orange.

Kiwi Beers I rate highly: 
Emersons. Bloody amazing beer from Dunedin. Incredible stuff, but darn hard to find in bottle shops in oz and expensive (think its around $8 for a 500ml bottle here :angry. Try the wheat beer if you get the chance - an amazing replication of a Hefeweizen. Others in the range are darn good too. 
Mac's. Up there with Monteiths, really liked this stuff. Some were incredibly hoppy (some of the Monteiths are too) but grew on me. There will be some who don't like either Monteiths or Macs due to the big hop flavours, but I found them very different to anything Australia (Mass produced/Micro or otherwise) are producing.

Kiwi Beers with a question mark:
Tui- All the other posters on this one have nailed it. Quite Average.
Export Gold - Mass produced dishwater.

Haven't tried those other ones but have heard that DB is dodgy. 

Hopper.


----------



## johnno (23/7/08)

It has to be that MVP brand from Aldi.

I nearly spewed when I saw 4 slabs in some blokes trolley.

johnno


----------



## Interloper (23/7/08)

haysie said:


> LOBO, just havent yet had a good qld beer besides my preferred swill xxxx gold, am sure there are many out there that DONT grace our bottle shops. Coopers, have not been lucky enough too drink from tap, all the times i have bought it, it was skunked flat lifeless diesel, thats what i know about coopers.



wow...just wow.... I have never heard Coopers described like this. Yes it is something special off tap (Dark Ale/Stout at this time of year is heaven in a glass) but even in a bottle Coopers is still an exceptional beer range. 

Maybe it doesn't travel well?

The only thing they do that I don't like is Dr Tim's in a can.


----------



## reviled (23/7/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Yeah, you're probably right about Monteiths Radler not being targeted at serious beer drinkers like us. Don't think any Radler would be - it's no doubt tackling the 'young things who like alco-fizzy pop' sector and getting them to try something different to a can of vodka & orange.
> 
> Kiwi Beers I rate highly:
> Emersons. Bloody amazing beer from Dunedin. Incredible stuff, but darn hard to find in bottle shops in oz and expensive (think its around $8 for a 500ml bottle here :angry: ). Try the wheat beer if you get the chance - an amazing replication of a Hefeweizen. Others in the range are darn good too.
> ...



Emersons is a fantastic brewery, one of the best in NZ easily! But its even pricy over here $6NZD for a 500 ml bottle, but the stuff ive been drinking lately, Emersons Book Binder Bitter, comes in a 1.25 litre bottle for $9NZD and tastes fantastic! I havent tried the hefeweizen one yet, but ill be sure to try that next... 

Macs and Monteiths are great examples of commercial breweries, but they lack what Emersons and other craft brewers can offer...


----------



## nqtrancer (23/7/08)

reviled said:


> You guys should come to NZ and see how many excessively crap beers we have...



What about "Stienlarger" . I A/B'd Stienlarger with Asahi and i swear they are almost the same beer, i thought both were good beers.


----------



## reviled (23/7/08)

nqtrancer said:


> What about "Stienlarger" . I A/B'd Stienlarger with Asahi and i swear they are almost the same beer, i thought both were good beers.



I should have mentioned Steinlager, I personally hate it more than any other NZ beer, reason being, its the most sold NZ beer all because of marketting, yet I think it tastes like crap! And ask anyone whos had a night on the Steiny's, its the worst beer for a hangover bar none! Seriously!!!


----------



## rehnton (23/7/08)

tasman bitter is pretty bad
i brought a carton at a drive through on the way home from work a couple of years ago. Cracked a stubbie and almost chucked on the first swig. I thought the beer must be off so did a u-turn and took it back. the guy in the drive thru didnt want to exchange but one taste of that beer and he offered me a refund. the funny thing is that i had the misfortune to try tasman bitter again just recently. it wasnt as bad as the first time but it was aweful. conclusion - the beer sucks ass.


----------



## Westy1 (23/7/08)

Worst beer I have ever had was japanese and called Sapporo or something along those lines. I bought it coz it came in a very cool can. The liquid went down the sink after the first mouthfull. I think I still have the can somewhere


----------



## reviled (23/7/08)

Westy1 said:


> Worst beer I have ever had was japanese and called Sapporo or something along those lines. I bought it coz it came in a very cool can. The liquid went down the sink after the first mouthfull. I think I still have the can somewhere



You only had one mouthfull :huh: Shoulda given it a chance, agreed it does taste like a watery lager, but wasting beer?!?!?!


----------



## Lachlan (23/7/08)

Chinese Tsingtao

I would rather drink the water from my dogs bowl.


----------



## HoppingMad (23/7/08)

Lachlan said:


> Chinese Tsingtao
> 
> I would rather drink the water from my dogs bowl.



Used to enjoy Tsingtao but think they've changed the recipe recently. Used to have a real good pilsener flavour to it on the dry side. Got some last week and they were almost sickly sweet, don't remember them tasting this way, and they now have a new bottle and label to go with the average taste. Checked the packaging and it was still brewed in China - thought maybe they'd changed where they were brewing or brewing under licence. Carlsberg & Kirin got stuffed when they started brewing them under licence for the Australian market in places like Newcastle (NSW) and Malaysia. The real stuff from the proper source is not as bad.

Many of these Asian beers (like the Sapporo mentioned above) use rice in the brewing process - maybe that's why many of us aren't digging the taste of them - could be a matter of what you're used to (like the yanks with their gross Budweiser - Made with rice? What's with that?). 

Don't get me wrong, there are good examples of beers with rice used (Asahi ain't bad) but won't be getting the Tsingtao again either.

Hopper.


----------



## DiscoStu (23/7/08)

Agree with rehnton, Tasman bitter is awful, bought a case once because it was cheap, sat in the garage for months after I tried the first one, eventually got drunk after i had a few mates around and we'd drank everything else and we too :icon_drunk: to care how it tasted.

The other one was some beer I had in HongKong, not a word of english on the label, came in what looked like a 1L green bottle, serious hang over the next day :icon_vomit:


----------



## matti (23/7/08)

Toohey's Pils is now using Hallertau instead of Saaz and new packaging.

It didn't improve the beer though.... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Aaron (23/7/08)

The worst commercial beer I have ever had is still Beez Neez.


----------



## pablo_h (23/7/08)

I've had worse, but beez neez is a pretty shit beer. How did that ever get popular?


----------



## reviled (24/7/08)

pablo_h said:


> I've had worse, but beez neez is a pretty shit beer. How did that ever get popular?


 That beez neez doesnt sound like it would be that bad, honey beers are normally tasty, whats it like? Too sweet?


----------



## Bribie G (24/7/08)

Tasman bitter is Boags. The Boag's Bitter tallies available at Liquorland are very similar in flavour, thin and 'woody' with a nasty metallic hop tang. However if you want something truly underwhelming, BWS import an allegedly Dutch beer in 440ml cans called "Amsterdam Mariner". 
I guess they needed something to compete with Liquorland's Bavaria and Hollandia. Bavaria is actually not a bad drop if you like a Heineken / Oranjeboom style Dutch Lager. Hollandia, the cheapy, obviously contains a heap of non-malt adjuncts but still tastes quite good as they put in the same aroma hops as Bavaria.
But Woolies Amsterdam Mariner is bloody awful, tastes a bit like a European version of Toohey's Gold. :icon_drool2: Shame on you, Netherlands.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/7/08)

BribieG said:


> Tasman bitter is Boags. The Boag's Bitter tallies available at Liquorland are very similar in flavour, thin and 'woody' with a nasty metallic hop tang. However if you want something truly underwhelming, BWS import an allegedly Dutch beer in 440ml cans called "Amsterdam Mariner".
> I guess they needed something to compete with Liquorland's Bavaria and Hollandia. Bavaria is actually not a bad drop if you like a Heineken / Oranjeboom style Dutch Lager. Hollandia, the cheapy, obviously contains a heap of non-malt adjuncts but still tastes quite good as they put in the same aroma hops as Bavaria.
> But Woolies Amsterdam Mariner is bloody awful, tastes a bit like a European version of Toohey's Gold. :icon_drool2: Shame on you, Netherlands.


Yes I agree it is the worst commercial beer I have had in AU its Shite Shite Shite.Had some really ordinary beers in India as well but it was cheap!
GB


----------



## bradsbrew (24/7/08)

BribieG said:


> Tasman bitter is Boags. The Boag's Bitter tallies available at Liquorland are very similar in flavour, thin and 'woody' with a nasty metallic hop tang. However if you want something truly underwhelming, BWS import an allegedly Dutch beer in 440ml cans called "Amsterdam Mariner".
> I guess they needed something to compete with Liquorland's Bavaria and Hollandia. Bavaria is actually not a bad drop if you like a Heineken / Oranjeboom style Dutch Lager. Hollandia, the cheapy, obviously contains a heap of non-malt adjuncts but still tastes quite good as they put in the same aroma hops as Bavaria.
> But Woolies Amsterdam Mariner is bloody awful, tastes a bit like a European version of Toohey's Gold. :icon_drool2: Shame on you, Netherlands.




I have to admit that I dont mind the Amsterdam Mariner. $8 to $10 for 4 x 500ml(not 440ml) is ok. But i only buy this if I am to lazy to drive to Dans and get some real beers.


----------



## MCT (24/7/08)

The latest JS Golden Ale carton I bought. FLAT!


----------



## Katherine (24/7/08)

> The latest JS Golden Ale carton I bought. FLAT!



Doesnt make it the worse commerical beer though.... that is a fine beer! You just got a bad batch!


----------



## MCT (24/7/08)

Katie said:


> Doesnt make it the worse commerical beer though.... that is a fine beer! You just got a bad batch!




Don't get me wrong, I love the stuff. I'm just dissapointed. Still drinking it though!


----------



## Katherine (24/7/08)

Ive had it bad out of a tap once!


----------



## balconybrewer (24/7/08)

surely its never bad, i lv the stuff, hope to perfect the ag recipe soon!


----------



## Katherine (24/7/08)

Im a huge fan of the golden ale, but had it once and Im sure it was bad.. Could of being my taste buds for that day but doubt it.


----------



## Slartibartfast (24/7/08)

I had it bad out of the tap once too - was terribly sour, I just assumed they had an off keg.


----------



## DamianM (24/7/08)

Powers heavy used to smell like vomit I thought. That was about 20 years ago.

Damian.


----------



## sinkas (24/7/08)

I had a nasty pint of golden at the Mudaring Pub in WA.... smashed the glass and left



Joking


----------



## Aaron (24/7/08)

reviled said:


> That beez neez doesnt sound like it would be that bad, honey beers are normally tasty, whats it like? Too sweet?


It tastes like a very ordinary beer that someone decided to make worse by making it taste like honey. It is a truly foul product.


----------



## kevo (24/7/08)

Righto - flame suit on..... h34r: 

I have really tried to like JS Golden Ale. Honestly. I've had it in stubbies, anywhere I can find it on tap I try it, but it's never been the amazing beer that gets talked up here.

Seriously, what are the characteristics that people enjoy so much?

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind it - I just haven't enjoyed it as much as I expected to.

Kev


----------



## haysie (24/7/08)

kevo said:


> Righto - flame suit on..... h34r:
> 
> I have really tried to like JS Golden Ale. Honestly. I've had it in stubbies, anywhere I can find it on tap I try it, but it's never been the amazing beer that gets talked up here.
> 
> ...




Funny that, Quite often I/we venture to a local tavern with some very nice drops on tap including speckled hen, newcastle brown and JS Golden Ale. Everybody loves and talks about the speckled hen,........... alas the JS always gets a "it was ok" and nobody wants a second........ but noithing like the hen or the brown or the caffrey. Have only had it at this one establishment, fairness to JS Golden Ale.


----------



## lobo (24/7/08)

have to agree with the beez neez. i thought it was supposed to be a great example of a micro beer when i had it about 12 months ago, bloody shite. wish i had a time machine to go back and order the hoegaarden i was goin to order!

Lobo

spelling


----------



## Tony (24/7/08)

for me that would have to be the much loved LCPA

I bought a fresh bottle a couple of weeks ago as i do about twice a year. 

I tell myself............. it must be nice......... everyone loves it.

It was pale as fosters light ice, thin slightly acrid and generally not a nice beer IMO.

Everyone knows im the APA Nazi on here and it was LCPA that did it to me, repeatedly.

Thanks to the case swap beers and their generally healthy contingent of APA's i have started to see the way.

Most of the home brewed APA's were 10 times the beer that this over rated swill is!

Ive even been inspired by home brewed APA's to have a go or 2 myself.

I have a cube of it waiting some US-05 hopped heavily with Ahtanum and Centennial.

cheers

Edit: you recon you will need a flame suit for JSGA


----------



## dc59 (24/7/08)

I guess I'll be the one to light the torch. Tony you naughty boy, how can you say such blasphemous things about LCPA. That beer got me right into brewing APA's and has pretty much been on tap since.

Mind you, I'll second Kevo's views on the JSGA being a little on the over rated side of things.

My vote for worst commercial beer would have to be either carlton cold or foster's, can't get to the bottom of either bottle. So I'll call it a draw.


----------



## gap (24/7/08)

Hello Tony,

You are not alone. I am no great fan of APA's either.
One LCPA is enough for me.

I much prefer English Ales and Belgians.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## HoppingMad (24/7/08)

Awww c'mon guys!

I mean I know that the breweries can have the odd bad batch but a little shocked at the bevvies getting a bad rap on some of the posts:

- Coopers Pale Ale - what the? This is a great beer! Admittedly not as fine as its big brother Coopers Sparkling but darn good nevertheless. 
- James Squire Golden Ale - this is darn fine in my opinion. Very confused by some of the comments - maybe its because I've mainly drunk it at the Portland Hotel in Melbourne (The old James Squire Brewhouse) but never had a bad one.
- Little Creatures Pale Ale - Reckon there's a reason for the hype of this beer. Is darn good, made by talented brewers who are prepared to do something different and have created a groundswell of interest in the APA category. 

Agree with the consensus on Tasman, Geelong Brewery Beer, Powers, XXXX Wheat, Fosters Light Ice and the like but can't agree on the 3 beauties above. Sorry!

Hopper.


----------



## Katherine (25/7/08)

> Awww c'mon guys!
> 
> I mean I know that the breweries can have the odd bad batch but a little shocked at the bevvies getting a bad rap on some of the posts:
> 
> ...



I agree... 

The above is pretty much my favourite beers... I think what most people were saying about the golden ale accept a few that thought it was over rated... Is that they have had either flat or bad batches. I agree I have had some shockers poured and from bottles. But when you get a good one 'YUM'. And Kevo the charactistics that make it such a great beer (for me) I think it's the tropical fruit aroma created by the Amarillo hops with just a touch of bitterness... Shame its only breakfast time.


----------



## dig (25/7/08)

May not be to your taste Tony, but the beer is certainly not thin (all malt and one of the highest AEs of any commercial beer around 5% abv) and with its particular malt bill, could not have a colour even remotely close to LiteIce.


----------



## Adamt (25/7/08)

Beez Neez is actually not bad on tap, I've found. Still a bit too much honey for my liking though.

The couple of times I've had it in bottles has been a dead-set horror story.


----------



## sinkas (25/7/08)

Tony said:


> for me that would have to be the much loved LCPA
> 
> I bought a fresh bottle a couple of weeks ago as i do about twice a year.
> 
> ...



Talk about exaggeration, someones had a rough week.


----------



## schooey (25/7/08)

I dunno, I'm not such a big LCPA fan. Stayed overnight in Bathurst a little while ago and at the Knickerbocker, they had Cascade APA on tap. I rated it as a much better APA than LCPA.... 

*Walks to the corner and dons flamesuit with others*


----------



## bradsbrew (25/7/08)

Tony said:


> for me that would have to be the much loved LCPA
> 
> I bought a fresh bottle a couple of weeks ago as i do about twice a year.
> 
> ...



Ok Tony lie back on this couch and tell us all just when the bad APA started to torment you, do you think its the evil cascade hops or perhaps its the willamette or the amarillo. we are here to help.


----------



## sinkas (25/7/08)

schooey said:


> I dunno, I'm not such a big LCPA fan. Stayed overnight in Bathurst a little while ago and at the Knickerbocker, they had Cascade APA on tap. I rated it as a much better APA than LCPA....
> 
> *Walks to the corner and dons flamesuit with others*




Do Cascade even make an APA?


----------



## schooey (25/7/08)

sinkas said:


> Do Cascade even make an APA?



Indeed they do, in the Craft section


----------



## Mantis (25/7/08)

Many many years ago and I do hope they dont make it anymore, Southwark larger from SA. It was like being made to drink washing water from a wash of dirty undies whilst have you testicles stepped on. 

:icon_vomit:


----------



## geoffi (25/7/08)

Mantis said:


> Many many years ago and I do hope they dont make it anymore, Southwark larger from SA. It was like being made to drink washing water from a wash of dirty undies whilst have you testicles stepped on.
> 
> :icon_vomit:




They must use the same recipe as Cairns Draught. Except you used the dirty undies to wipe up the dog's vomit.


----------



## Tony (25/7/08)

dig said:


> May not be to your taste Tony, but the beer is certainly not thin (all malt and one of the highest AEs of any commercial beer around 5% abv) and with its particular malt bill, could not have a colour even remotely close to LiteIce.



Mate im not saying this to stir people up........... im being honest in my views.

I grew up listening to heavy metal music and being told it was crap......... it wasn't to me, i loved it. So i do realise that many love it and thats fine. Im not knocking people for liking it and never will. Not for anything!

But.............

This is a forum and opinions are like arseholes.......... everyone has one 

This bottle was pale and thin. I have to say i have found this beer to be the most inconsistant beer i have tried. Sometimes its a deep golden colour with a nice mlaty finish to ballance the hops, and i have drank it and thought..... not bad but i dont want another. The hops have always been a bit on the astringent side to me. Other times its as pale as if it was made with all pilsner malt and 30% dextrose.

Im sure its not but the last bottle (it was a fresh pint sized one from uncle dans marked best before 15 apr 09 drank 3 weeks ago) was so light coloured and boddied. I poured it in a pint glass and looked at it. I looked at the bottle to make sure i didnt grab LCBA instead. 

I dont think the lager yeast helps it either..... all those hops need something to back them up a bit.

Now im not against hoppy beers either. Ask anyone who tried my sheep shagger in the case swap at christmas time. and 6 months on its still hoppy too....... mmmmmmmmm

After trying a lot of home brewers APA's, that are more heavily hopped with c hops than this....... i have to say i dont mind them in moderation but LCPA can stay on the shelf in my books.

Yes its a fantastic step outside the regular aussie beer style, yes its gathered a massive fan base, yes its a well made beer but there is a difference between a well made beer and a well crafted beer!

sorry but if i went to a pub and all there was was LCPA and water.......... i would be the des. driver

cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (25/7/08)

I have to admit that I have had a couple of not so good LCPA but I most of the time it is fantastic IMO. 

Tony whats your opinion on the Murrays Nirvana.


----------



## paul (25/7/08)

The worst commercial beer that ive tried was in a crappy little pub. Im sure the lines had never been cleaned.

The worse bottled beer that ive recently had was LPCA pint sized stubby. It tasted awful, not how i remembered it. I bought another from the pub up the road and it was good.


----------



## Tony (25/7/08)

Murrys Nirvana was a better crafted beer. It is more ballanced and drinkable. The hops were smooth but there if you know what i mean, with enough malt and body to carry them perfectly.

cheers


----------



## 0M39A (25/7/08)

schooey said:


> Indeed they do, in the Craft section



its not an apa.

its not even an ale.

its just another boring bland lager.

(used to live a stones throw from the brewery. all their beers are pretty shite. stout is the best of a bad bunch. they also make kronberg or whatever it is, and redback there now)


----------



## Thunderlips (26/7/08)

0M39A said:


> its not even an ale.


I've always wondered how they can get away with such blatant false advertising.
I do believe that at one time it really was an ale though.


----------



## geoffi (26/7/08)

Thunderlips said:


> I've always wondered how they can get away with such blatant false advertising.
> I do believe that at one time it really was an ale though.



How's 'XXXX Bitter Ale' for a misleading brand name?


----------



## sinkas (26/7/08)

0M39A said:


> its not an apa.
> 
> its not even an ale.
> 
> ...




Therefore Schooey is PWNED


----------



## bradsbrew (26/7/08)

Some kiwi beer called Hagen and its mate Hagen gold. Fargen Crap


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (27/7/08)

Hi all, 

I can't stand VB, gives me the hiccups and severe heart burn. Recently I tried carlton draught and surprise surprise it did the same thing. So my body doesn't like the nasty chemicals that lurk in this swill.

I have tried plenty of others but I'm repressing the memories so as not to scar myself in any future beer drinking sessions.

I normally drink Tooheys New when I'm out, but I have to say on tap it is a bit of hit and miss. One of my local pubs in southern sydney where I frequent most Sunday arvo's it is very drinkable, but the other 2 across the road it is bloody awful.


----------



## brendanos (27/7/08)

How good's Coopers APA? Amirite?!


----------



## white.grant (28/7/08)

I tried a James Squire Pepperberry warming winter ale (or some such) this weekend and it was horrible. Tasted like sweetened, flat Coke.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/7/08)

Circle Master Organic Ale

Not probably the worst but the biggest let down. I have had the Hobgoblin by Wychwood in the past and found it a very enjoyable beer. For some reason I found the bottle version better than the can version?? As for their Golden Pale Ale..... Don't be fooled by the flashy label on this one. Not much in the way of hop aroma, not much bitterness and the flavour.... I would go so far as to saying Coopers Pale is by far better value. I will still try the rest of the range over time but will give this one the flick.

BYB


----------



## petesbrew (28/7/08)

Quickly ducked into 1st Choice on the weekend and they had the beer tasting stand. 
Was oh-so-lucky to try Millers Chill. Thought, better try it so I can see why I don't want to buy it.
Twas up the sh!t. 
Made me think of watered down hahn light with a weak dash of coola cordial.
Thankfully there was Pilsner Urquelll and Glenfiddich on tasting to wash my mouth out with!


----------



## the_fuzz (28/7/08)

CPA is one of the most over rated I have ever tried - I still do not know why people love it? Bland bland bland - just like the state it is brewed in h34r:


----------



## Steve (28/7/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes I agree it is the worst commercial beer I have had in AU its Shite Shite Shite.Had some really ordinary beers in India as well but it was cheap!
> GB




I polished off a case of amsterdam mariner on the weekend. Im out of HB and it was the cheapest case I could find in DM. Ive had it before and dont actually mind it. h34r: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sponge (28/7/08)

Hey

On the weekend i needed sum change and was at the bottle-o with a few of my mates. i looked in the fridge and found a 'snowy mountains brewery charlottes hefeweizen', so i just bought one so id have some change

While its anything but the worst commercial beer ive tried, i was really dissapointed with it. Way overcarbed and acidic. Maybe it was just a bad bottle, im not sure. I cant find a best before date on it anywhere, but yea, not the worst beer, just a big let down


Sponge


----------



## jojai (28/7/08)

My list would go something like this from recently drunk stuff:

1. Aussie brewed Stella and Heineken 
2. Coopers Best Extra Stout (I like a good stout, but this stuff just tastes like burnt grain. Reviews on Rate Beer talk about fruit and nut and chocolate, bullshit!)
3. Coopers Dark Ale (Like watered down stout) 


I reckon West End 106 or something like that is the worst ever. 

Then the super dry and low carb beers are really disappointing when you want a beer, not water. They aren't really disgusting like the others listed though.


----------



## beerbong (28/7/08)

*Rubbels Sexy Lager*

Pink label with a nude lady on the front with her modesty covered by grey scratchie patches. Funny label but the product inside was absolute weakest pish I have ever come across

Bought for a work Friday beer club for a laugh. And the saddest bit was most of the bottles at the bottle shop already had their labels prescratched by the desperados out there :lol:


----------



## rehnton (28/7/08)

west end 106....
that was a trully shocking beer

i dunno about having a go at Coopers Stout. The aged Coopers Stout you could buy awhile ago was very good. The fresh stuff aint a patch on guinness or even (dare i say it) Southwark Stout but its a decent drink in a world full of bland low carb homo-lagers


----------



## Interloper (28/7/08)

jojai said:


> My list would go something like this from recently drunk stuff:
> 
> 1. Aussie brewed Stella and Heineken


Yep, pretty bland...



jojai said:


> 2. Coopers Best Extra Stout (I like a good stout, but this stuff just tastes like burnt grain. Reviews on Rate Beer talk about fruit and nut and chocolate, bullshit!)


sorry this is one of the treats of living in SA - cheap pints of Coopers stout on tap



jojai said:


> 3. Coopers Dark Ale (Like watered down stout)


Again, this is a spectacular drop - where are you driniking these? In the past 2 weeks I've had coopers stout on tap from The Fountain Hotel and The British Hotel and Dark Ale from the Exeter and the Electric Light Hotel and all of them were awesome!

So I have to ask - are you sure it's not the pub serving you the bottom of the keg? These are some reliable and exceptionally good megaswill beers that you are disrespectin' here!


----------



## Adamt (28/7/08)

I agree that coopers dark ale has gone down the toilet. Over the last 6 months I've noticed it is getting very watery and bland. Good as a bridge for people that haven't had dark beers before but definitely not enough oomph for my liking.

As far as the coopers stout goes, you may have had a bad bottle.. remember this stuff is bottle conditioned. In my opinion it's a great stout for its availability.

Back on topic, the worst commercial beer I've ever had is Lucky Beer, no doubt.


----------



## sponge (28/7/08)

beerbong said:


> *Rubbels Sexy Lager*
> 
> Pink label with a nude lady on the front with her modesty covered by grey scratchie patches. Funny label but the product inside was absolute weakest pish I have ever come across
> 
> Bought for a work Friday beer club for a laugh. And the saddest bit was most of the bottles at the bottle shop already had their labels prescratched by the desperados out there :lol:



I'd be agreeing on that one as well

A mate left a bottle of it in my fridge, and as good as the label was, pootridly bland beer

Sponge


----------



## boingk (28/7/08)

Definitely rate Cold, Platinums, and Budweiser as some of the crappiest beers I've ever had. Oh, and a Coopers Pale that followed one of my standard homebrews. It tasted crap in comparison and I was awestruck. 

Worst beer I've had out of a tap was a Carlton Draught. Tasted like fermented cardboard so I let a mate have a taste and he said I was spot on. Told the staff and to their credit they were apologetic and although they didn't give me a freebie they said they'd have the system checked out and word passed on.

Some of the best commercials I'd have to say are Red Oak microbrew Honey Ale, Jever pils, and Haagen Lager which is dead cheap and tastes better than most commercials in the lower-end of the price range. One fellow at the bottleshop tried to tell me it was malt-driven...sounds like someone has been drinking Colds and Bud, eh?  

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Dave86 (28/7/08)

Rainer Super Dry. Some terrible yank shite that was bloody sweet for a dry beer. Struggled through half a stubbie and passed it round my housemates (four other blokes) and still had to tip the rest. Made me feel crook for an hour afterward.


----------



## jojai (30/7/08)

> So I have to ask - are you sure it's not the pub serving you the bottom of the keg? These are some reliable and exceptionally good megaswill beers that you are disrespectin' here!



I had the dark ale on tap at the Exeter and it just seemed bland, I haven't had it prior to that though so a bad batch is possible. Same with the stout, I had one bottle from Enigma bar (bad atmosphere of that shit hole may have also contributed), but it just tasted burnt. 

I'll try the stout again on tap next time though. since I denied my nose of any smell drinking it from a bottle.


----------



## Interloper (30/7/08)

jojai said:


> I had the dark ale on tap at the Exeter and it just seemed bland, I haven't had it prior to that though so a bad batch is possible. Same with the stout, I had one bottle from Enigma bar (bad atmosphere of that shit hole may have also contributed), but it just tasted burnt.
> 
> I'll try the stout again on tap next time though. since I denied my nose of any smell drinking it from a bottle.



If you have developed 'beer taste buds' then maybe the dark is a bit lacking for you  , no doubt that after drinking even half decent homebrews most commercial beers are lacking!

Enigma=goth/emo shitpit, so yeah that may have ruined your stout. :lol: 

It does have dark and roasty characteristics, and it can be quite bitter, but my last one from The British in North Adelaide was just heavenly... hoppy bitterness, but still malty, heavy but nice head and carbonation. Delicious from the first sip!


----------



## drsmurto (30/7/08)

Anything from the Lovely Valley Beverage Co.

Extract beer at its worst.

Seriously, VB, West End et al are leagues above this shite.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Anything from the Lovely Valley Beverage Co.
> 
> Extract beer at its worst.
> 
> Seriously, VB, West End et al are leagues above this shite.




Had not even heard of the place until your post. Is all their own beer made like the typical "Back Yard Brewer" (but not the same quality) Or are you suggesting that all their beer is made from...... dare I say it........ kits!!! I see a lot of fermenters on their web page. The high mineral water would not be a selling point for beer. Would it??

BYB


----------



## Interloper (30/7/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> I see a lot of fermenters on their web page. The high mineral water would not be a selling point for beer. Would it??



hmm I keep getting an error from their web server saying I can't load the page because I am forbidden from this IP address... I'd never heard of them either and I guess I won't be checking them out if their site is blocked to my IP address (Government thing maybe?)


----------



## jojai (30/7/08)

I wouldn't say I have really developed beer taste buds, I like pretty standard beers (pale ales, wit biers, nice lagers) and I like Guinness, although I'm very willing to let it get beaten as the best stout I've tried. I like going to the Belgium Beer cafe and I enjoy most of what they have there. (Although the first juvenile thing I did was order the most alcoholic beer, Bush I think, and I couldn't handle it. Golden Draak also too much for me, mainly because liquorice makes me sick). So yeah, I'll take you're recommendation seriously and give the stout another try, it would be damn good if a local brew was really tasty, would make going out to pubs more compelling.

Bonus, I am heading to The British pretty soon with my girl.

And yes, spot on about Enigma, add "derro" also. I spent almost a whole night there against my better judgment catching up with a friend I went to school with, he's into metal and drank hahn super dry... just awful (although only slightly beaten by the best beer there, a TEDs). 

Sorry about how OT this was. 



Interloper said:


> hmm I keep getting an error from their web server saying I can't load the page because I am forbidden from this IP address... I'd never heard of them either and I guess I won't be checking them out if their site is blocked to my IP address (Government thing maybe?)



They detected you as a homebrewer and found it detrimental to their reputation, abort abort.


----------



## Interloper (30/7/08)

jojai said:


> Bonus, I am heading to The British pretty soon with my girl.



Cool, great little pub. Happy Hour Thursday/Friday from 9-11
 

They have a good range of imports, Kilkenny and Guiness on tap as well as Coopers Vintage in bottles and I even saw a few Leffe Blondes behind the bar too.

We're there most Thursdays after 9.30 or so, camped out by the open fire...


----------



## sinkas (30/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Anything from the Lovely Valley Beverage Co.
> 
> Extract beer at its worst.
> 
> .




+1 for this place is a shithole, and should be wiped of the map.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/7/08)

sinkas said:


> +1 for this place is a shithole, and should be wiped of the map.




My question again... Do they brew kit beers? Will I have to travel down South to find out.

BYB


----------



## geoffi (30/7/08)

boingk said:


> Worst beer I've had out of a tap was a Carlton Draught. Tasted like fermented cardboard...
> Cheers - boingk



"Carlton Draught: made from beer (cartons)"


----------



## Klemmstein (30/7/08)

Well, the worst beer I've tasted is Four-X, to me it tastes like re-badged WD-40.... 

Still, some people like it, then again, some people drink metho too.

I've had a hot Swan Lager once, not good.... but tasted better than Four-X.

My 2c anyway FWIW.

Cheers to all, 

K


----------



## drsmurto (30/7/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> My question again... Do they brew kit beers? Will I have to travel down South to find out.
> 
> BYB



Taste their beers and tell me they arent extract based. Kits i am not sure but extract at the very least. I visited there with a mate. No sign of mash tuns, HLTs or a kettle for that matter so i have to assume its a dump and stir job. No sign of hops in any of the beers i tasted. All brewed in the same room - ales and lagers........ :huh: 

The 2 stouts i tried were like drinking liquid vegemite. Was too scared after that in case i threw up on them. A retired couple run the place.

And they are all highly carbed, should have seen them trying to pour the stouts, it was comical.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (30/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Taste their beers and tell me they arent extract based. Kits i am not sure but extract at the very least. I visited there with a mate. No sign of mash tuns, HLTs or a kettle for that matter so i have to assume its a dump and stir job. No sign of hops in any of the beers i tasted. All brewed in the same room - ales and lagers........ :huh:
> 
> The 2 stouts i tried were like drinking liquid vegemite. Was too scared after that in case i threw up on them. A retired couple run the place.
> 
> And they are all highly carbed, should have seen them trying to pour the stouts, it was comical.




And you paid money for it, more than once :lol: . I love vegemite straight from the jar :icon_drool2: 

BYB


----------



## drsmurto (30/7/08)

I tasted it BYB, didnt pay for it. Didnt even finish the tasting glass!

This sort of shit annoys me as it gives HBers a bad image. Last thing we need is someone commercialising the crap our parents generation was brewing in the 80s.....


----------



## trevc (30/7/08)

I got a big kick out of "Lovely Valley Beverage Co". Funny stuff. 


> Beer - Stout - Brewery - Water - Lager


They have water too!

And here's the "brewery"


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (31/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I tasted it BYB, didnt pay for it. Didnt even finish the tasting glass!
> 
> This sort of shit annoys me as it gives HBers a bad image. Last thing we need is someone commercialising the crap our parents generation was brewing in the 80s.....




OK you have convinced me to confirm what you have said. I will fire up the Trump and head down there when the weather warms up. Then head down to the Steam Exchange Brewery at Goolwa straight after.

BYB


----------



## petesbrew (31/7/08)

trevc said:


> I got a big kick out of "Lovely Valley Beverage Co". Funny stuff.
> 
> They have water too!
> 
> And here's the "brewery"


Um, I may be wrong, but aren't fluro lights supposed to be a no-no around fermenters? I hope they only turn it on for photo shoots.


----------



## drsmurto (31/7/08)

They were on when i visited so i suspect they are on all the time........


----------



## trevc (31/7/08)

> Um, I may be wrong, but aren't fluro lights supposed to be a no-no around fermenters? I hope they only turn it on for photo shoots.



I'm sure that's not the only thing they're doing wrong. I bet they had to cart all the liquid malt extract and sugar containers out of the photo 

This place is the equivalent of a bakery using those little bread machines for production.


----------



## sinkas (31/7/08)

While I stand by the fact this place is a hole, 
I dont think it is thier setup that is the problem, I think the place is an old relic of the co-operative dairying industry in SA

It would be possible for them to make decent beer in the facitlity, its their lack of knowledge, skill etc that is the problem, 

Alot of the equipment I saw thiere 5 years or so ago, looked alot like the early days of the AleSmith brewery in SanDiago,


----------



## geoffi (31/7/08)

At least in SA you can set up something like this, and do it as well or as badly as you want.

I fear that here in NSW you'd have to fell several major forests just for the paperwork.


----------



## Interloper (31/7/08)

Geoffi said:


> At least in SA you can set up something like this, and do it as well or as badly as you want.
> 
> I fear that here in NSW you'd have to fell several major forests just for the paperwork.



So would they need a liquor license to do this? IE produce homebrew in commerical quantities for sale?


----------



## maxy007 (31/7/08)

The worst beer I've ever had would have to be Millers Chill. Ewwwww  it was revolting!!
I drank 3 mouthfulls and tipped the rest of the bottle down the sink!!
then I took the other 5 beers back to the shop and swapped them for something else.


----------



## Katherine (31/7/08)

> The worst beer I've ever had would have to be Millers Chill. Ewwwww  it was revolting!!
> I drank 3 mouthfulls and tipped the rest of the bottle down the sink!!
> then I took the other 5 beers back to the shop and swapped them for something else.



what were you thinking?


----------



## maxy007 (31/7/08)

Katie said:


> what were you thinking?




Excellent question!!
Obviously nothing of any great importance :lol:


----------



## garage_life (20/9/18)

Fluro lights suck for photos too, they throw the white balance of the camera off haha!


----------



## altone (20/9/18)

garage_life said:


> Fluro lights suck for photos too, they throw the white balance of the camera off haha!


Wow that's some necro post - what 10 years?

Anyway worst commercial beer for me is Tun - bloody awful! 
Rivet I find tasteless but still ok as a lawnmower beer and only that.


----------



## garage_life (20/9/18)

altone said:


> Wow that's some necro post - what 10 years?
> 
> Anyway worst commercial beer for me is Tun - bloody awful!
> Rivet I find tasteless but still ok as a lawnmower beer and only that.


It's the bloody app, keeps alerting me to random shit! 
It's alive....


----------



## DU99 (20/9/18)

Great Northern.....no taste.....


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/9/18)

Can't be bothered reading 21 pages .. Carlton Draught, followed closely by Carlton Dry. Rubbish beers.


----------



## find_another_slave (21/9/18)

DU99 said:


> Great Northern.....no taste.....


I see your Great Northern, and raise you an "Iron Jack"...not even been game to try the full strength one...


----------



## YAPN (21/9/18)

Matso's Mango Beer was one I couldn't finish


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/9/18)

Carlton Dry easily. It tasted like fizzy sugary water with some other weird flavor thrown in for good measure. Bloody awful shit. I ended up moving to Carlton Draught that night, which was better. At least it tasted more balanced. 

Yes, the options were very limited on that occasion...


----------



## NC1984 (21/9/18)

Xxxx bitter, horrible!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/9/18)

YAPN said:


> Matso's Mango Beer was one I couldn't finish


The first mouthfuls are quite nice .. the mango, but agree by the end of the bottle ......


----------



## tugger (21/9/18)

Balmain pale ale. 
It was horrible.


----------



## sirosis (21/9/18)

Iron Jack, had one stubby and didn't know if I;d just drunk lightly coloured water no taste what so ever, Great Northern is another I reckon ice cold camel piss would taste better.


----------



## sirosis (21/9/18)

oldrusty said:


> ...I think it was "the great beer-strike of '78" here in the home of XXXX.... the highway south musta bin end-to-end semi's of cartoned beer! It came from everywhere.. brands I'd never heard of.. but the worst, undrinkable, was "Southwark" -from SA I think it was.
> 
> ...the drop I found least offensive in those dire times was "KB", in a lil' keg-shaped stubbie.
> 
> That was back when each pub only sold one brand, and you could still smell a public bar three blocks away.... literally finding a pub by "following your nose"


I remember that time well, got to the stage where they had a buy one get one free just to get rid of the shit, I think I had one mouthful of Southwark then tipped the rest out, spent the rest of the day licking my bum to get the taste out of my mouth.


----------



## Thomas Wood (21/9/18)

sirosis said:


> I;d just drunk lightly coloured water no taste what so ever


If something having no taste is the worse commercial beer you've ever had, then I reckon the new Corona (Corona Light), or just Corona in general is the worst I have tried.
Great Northern actually has a taste compared to that Mexican tap water.

Not sure what commercial beer has made me actually retch, but I am sure I few have tasted worse than the 'lite' tasting beers above!


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/9/18)

I'd rather drink a beer with no taste than one that tastes bloody awful.


----------



## Thomas Wood (21/9/18)

Rocker1986 said:


> I'd rather drink a beer with no taste than one that tastes bloody awful.


Yeh exactly


----------



## enikoy (21/9/18)

Most recent shocker was Aldi's "North of Nowhere Pale Ale". Thin, nothing, with an odd taste. A mate had bought it and was complaining as well, so I made up some hop tea and hop bombed the bottles. At least it smelt good after that.


----------



## Thomas Wood (21/9/18)

enikoy said:


> Most recent shocker was Aldi's "North of Nowhere Pale Ale". Thin, nothing, with an odd taste. A mate had bought it and was complaining as well, so I made up some hop tea and hop bombed the bottles. At least it smelt good after that.


I've got that too. Only made it through 2/12 bottles :/


----------



## Company of one (21/9/18)

enikoy said:


> Most recent shocker was Aldi's "North of Nowhere Pale Ale". Thin, nothing, with an odd taste. A mate had bought it and was complaining as well, so I made up some hop tea and hop bombed the bottles. At least it smelt good after that.
> 
> View attachment 113614


You guys beat me to it, I was thinking of giving it to someone I don't like then thought I cannot dislike someone that much.
I actually brought it as I read the fine print and saw that it had Pacific Jade and Dr Rudi hops in it and thought this would be somewhat tropical.
Yuck.


----------



## lost at sea (21/9/18)

currently Iron jack, they offer it at qantas club in karratha when im flying home from work, i wont even drink it when its free....

does anyone remember when carlton cold brought out a beer that had a shot of vodka in it. i think it was called cold shots or something....even as a 16yo i couldnt enjoy that low effort for a beer.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/9/18)

enikoy said:


> Most recent shocker was Aldi's "North of Nowhere Pale Ale". Thin, nothing, with an odd taste. A mate had bought it and was complaining as well, so I made up some hop tea and hop bombed the bottles. At least it smelt good after that.
> 
> View attachment 113614


Yes, bought a pack too. Drunk only one in a session .. with extra lemon to mask the ordinary lemon flavour.


----------



## Digga (21/9/18)

Another one that stupidly bought this beer, ended up either drinking it when I was well pissed and didn’t care or gave it to ppl that like shit beer


----------



## munta (21/9/18)

I brought two dozen unfortunately , drank one pack mixing it with some home brew, others waiting for some one to come over who'll drink anything. Very shit beer


----------



## Boxcar (21/9/18)

Wow, thread is over 10 years old...

Stella Artois
Labatt Blue
Coors Lite


----------



## RRising (21/9/18)

My worst 2 beers were a Grolsch and a James Squire Pale Ale, Grolsch literally made me vomit after a mouthful, idk why, maybe it had been kept behind the fridge for a few years, same with the James Squire PA, i didn't vomit but it definitely didn't go down smooth.

They both might be good beers but they most definitely failed their first impressions.


----------



## enikoy (22/9/18)

Boxcar said:


> Wow, thread is over 10 years old...
> 
> Stella Artois
> Labatt Blue
> Coors Lite



That's why forums shite over the now more popular Fecebook groups. Try digging up a useful Facebook group post that you remembered from last week.......

Happy to see so many taste buds align on that Aldi beer


----------



## mongey (22/9/18)

Iron jack and great northern are up there. But extra dry is the worst beer out there. It’s like drinking sand.


----------



## dkilleen (23/9/18)

Db bitter in NZ then lion brown followed in Australia by xxxx and vb - all varying levels of crap beer


----------



## dkilleen (23/9/18)

I


----------



## koshari (23/9/18)

therook said:


> You Blokes are obviously all young fellas.
> 
> Do any of you remember Courage beer, Had a rooster as a symbol and tasted like Rooster piss.
> 
> ...


Courage is ok. And can still buy it in the UK.


----------



## yankinoz (23/9/18)

Sun puts them all to shame, and it's China's most popular brand.


----------



## koshari (23/9/18)

yankinoz said:


> Sun puts them all to shame, and it's China's most popular brand.


Even tsing tao the Chinese "premium" beer is pretty tastless. With a grain bill which generally includes lots of rice and corn.


----------



## ekymetal (23/9/18)

This was just crap no hop taste just shit.
Worst recent beer I’ve had.


----------



## Thomas Wood (23/9/18)

mongey said:


> But extra dry is the worst beer out there. It’s like drinking sand.


I find it more like drinking lawn clippings than sand


----------



## Naboo (23/9/18)

ekymetal said:


> View attachment 113626
> This was just crap no hop taste just shit.
> Worst recent beer I’ve had.



Yes. This is awful.


----------



## DU99 (23/9/18)

back in 1970's there was beer strike in melbourne...i was going to perth by rail the beer was fine until we left _Kalgoorlie. the train was stocked up with
*Hannans..it was the worst beer*_


----------



## GazmanP (27/8/20)

enikoy said:


> Most recent shocker was Aldi's "North of Nowhere Pale Ale". Thin, nothing, with an odd taste. A mate had bought it and was complaining as well, so I made up some hop tea and hop bombed the bottles. At least it smelt good after that.
> 
> View attachment 113614


Saw it one the award and cheap at Also - not a real pale ale, kind of " nowhere" in flavour, and like a lot of NZ crafty beer it has that slightly off taste - I think they paid for the award( I'm sure someone's bank benefitted from it) - all in all its not up to the mark+ I'll stick to Young Henry's Newtowner for Aussie Pale Ale- cheers


----------



## Grmblz (28/8/20)

Courage "Directors bitter" wasn't too bad, but there was a very good reason why "Watneys" was referred to as "Grotneys"
After that I'd say Fosters, anything that needs a shot of lime cordial to make it taste of something can't be good.


----------



## philrob (28/8/20)

Most of the taps at my golf club, but Great Northern takes the biscuit. Looks like water, smells of nothing, tastes like water. That'll be $6 for your schooner, thank you very much for your contribution.
Not for me. I drink either Carlton Black (they don't have Tooheys Old, sadly) or 4 Pines Amber Ale. Or, if I'm stingy, a hot chocolate is cheaper then either of those.


----------



## butisitart (28/8/20)

oldrusty said:


> ...I think it was "the great beer-strike of '78" here in the home of XXXX.... the highway south musta bin end-to-end semi's of cartoned beer! It came from everywhere.. brands I'd never heard of.. but the worst, undrinkable, was "Southwark" -from SA I think it was.
> 
> ...the drop I found least offensive in those dire times was "KB", in a lil' keg-shaped stubbie.
> 
> That was back when each pub only sold one brand, and you could still smell a public bar three blocks away.... literally finding a pub by "following your nose"


equally southwark, i think from the same beer strike LOL, and emu bitter at the same time. our little gang called southwark 'vom-ark'. and westend. (so how do they make the mighty Coopers at the other end of the spectrum??)
hahn premium dry is pretty down there too
hite and cass, both from korea, overgassy, somewhere between a burst watermains and a whiff of lawn. koreans do a lot of great alcohol, but beer ain't one of them


----------



## wide eyed and legless (28/8/20)

Three hundred years ago in the UK there were 47,500 publican brewers and 780 common brewers, (who were defined as those who brewed 36,000 gallons of beer per year) The growth of the common brewers would have led to competition, not only in the serving of beers in their own public houses but to get the beer into the Free houses. Take away the competition by brewery's being swallowed up by conglomerates can only lead to a poor imitation of what was once a fine beer. As mentioned Watney's, which I believe was one of the first larger brewery's would most certainly have been producing a great beer to grow the way they did, unfortunately, as with many of the great brewery's, turnover became more important than taste.


----------



## kadmium (28/8/20)

Innis & Gunn "the original" Scottish ale. Tasted like fusel alcohol mixed with bad times and regret. Was pretty exxy for a single bottle (7ish dollars)

Really got nothing "smooth, vanilla and toffee" from it. Not sure if just a bad one, or just a bad beer. Not going to spend $7 to find out though.


----------



## Grmblz (28/8/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> As mentioned Watney's, which I believe was one of the first larger brewery's would most certainly have been producing a great beer to grow the way they did, unfortunately, as with many of the great brewery's, turnover became more important than taste.


You're correct they did make a decent drop, the beginning of the end was a product (I'm not going to call it beer) called "Red Barrel" lots of hype and advertising but just a mega swill, and once the campaign for real ale got under way it was doomed.


----------



## bduza (28/8/20)

Reeb, which is beer spelled backwards, was one of the few full strength beers available in the local Tesco nearest to where I was living in Shanghai in 2009.

As far as beers go, it actually is a bit backwards, but we drank it for a while, before deciding that just drinking twice as much Sun Tory (midstrength and horse piss in its ownright) was preferable. 

Also on tap in Shanghai was Carlsberg, which is a truly headache inducing drop. I didn't mind the taste (compared to the other available swill at least), but I'd find myself nursing a hangover while I was still at the pub drinking. 

Fastforward a few months later and I'd figured out that the trick was to either find a pub with Guinness or buy Asahi from vending machines...


----------



## MHB (28/8/20)

I always used to say Kingfisher from India, but then someone (who is still alive) brought me a can of this, I think it was a practical joke not a deliberate insult.




Just so many things wrong. One review I read described it as a glass of sea water with a used tampon and a twist of lime. Not being personally familiar with taste of 1 of the preceding, but the rest was spot on so I'll take his word on the balance.
Avoid at all costs - not even with a 3AM kebab.
Mark


----------



## Grmblz (28/8/20)

I've had one, well a mouthful (roadside bar in Buffalo), and words to describe it have always eluded me, thank you for the memory and succinct and perfectly accurate description, although your post may be in the wrong thread, I believe we're talking about beer.


----------



## butisitart (28/8/20)

Grmblz said:


> You're correct they did make a decent drop, the beginning of the end was a product (I'm not going to call it beer) called "Red Barrel" lots of hype and advertising but just a mega swill, and once the campaign for real ale got under way it was doomed.


if you want a spray on watneys red barrel, try this, youtube, monty python at the hollywood bowl


----------



## Grmblz (28/8/20)

I rest my case re:Red Barrel by Grotneys. How the hell did you come up with this? LUV IT!!!


----------



## butisitart (29/8/20)

Grmblz said:


> I rest my case re:Red Barrel by Grotneys. How the hell did you come up with this? LUV IT!!!


saw it at the movies when it first came out. was also the first time i'd ever heard of watneys red barrel.
if you want a brits pretending to be aussies having a spray at fosters and american beers, try this, monty python again, hollywood bowl


supplied by dept of philosophy, university of woolloomooloo


----------



## yankinoz (29/8/20)

So many contenders, and it depends on criteria. China's Sun is sweet and nearly devoid of hop flavors. In the US Budweiser Select, their ultra-low calorie beer, is so devoid of taste it makes Great Northern seem like a flavour bomb. For nasty off-tastes I'd give VB honourable mention, but I came of age on very cheap US beers (3 quarts for a dollar) that seem to have been bottled and sold fresh, meaning right out of the fermenter. Most of them used the same wort for an ale (cream ale) that was drinkable and for a lager that did unspeakable things in the rear of your mouth.

Sorry, Brits, I had Watney's Draft, Red Barrel and Red several times, and to my tastes they don't quite make the Roll of Shame.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/8/20)

Grmblz said:


> You're correct they did make a decent drop, the beginning of the end was a product (I'm not going to call it beer) called "Red Barrel" lots of hype and advertising but just a mega swill, and once the campaign for real ale got under way it was doomed.


Whitbreads was another long standing brewery ruined by takeovers, I had a pint of Worthington White Shield about 4 years ago, highly carbed, from a keg and about 2 or 3 C, terrible, that was the only beer I had when I was in the UK which wasn't from a cask apart from the take aways.





But guess what, Watneys is back. Though it is in name only.








Historic brewery Watneys gets rebirth, launches £400,000 crowdfunding round - The Drinks Business


Once banished to the brewery history books, beer brand Watneys has been revived thanks to an unusual business model. CEO Nick Whitehurst told the drinks business why he doesn't need his own brewery to make it a success.




www.thedrinksbusiness.com


----------



## kadmium (29/8/20)

Just had the coopers XPA. Have to say very disappointed. Its not a half way between a pale ale and an IPA. Its like a pale ale but sadder. I wouldn't know the Lemondrop is in there if I hadn't read it.

Smells like malt, but not in a good way. Has that cheap malty smell to it like a crownie almost.

Really disappointed after having a Balter XPA which was genuinely nice.


----------



## Grmblz (29/8/20)

Worthington WS on TAP! "sobs quietly" It used to be a bottle conditioned beer in clear glass, and a lovely drop, albeit a tad expensive, Oh well the price of progress I suppose. Otherwise known as a race to the bottom.
I was a manager for Whitbreads for a while back in the day and their "Tankard" and "Trophy" bitters were not dissimilar to Red Barrel or "Double Diamond" another over hyped swill by Ind Coope a conglomerate that bought up small breweries and then reduced their once highly prized ales to pap for the masses, thank god Theakstons held out. I'm quite depressed now just thinking about it, I might need some liquid comforting, ????????????????? (that's me thinking) bugger it! It is after all Saturday night.


----------



## Grmblz (29/8/20)

I decided after much consideration, on UBER! comfort. A barley wine from my "SPECIAL" fridge, hidden at the back of my garage and set to 12 deg's (old school cellar temp) As the red wine glass attests (wine glasses reserved for 10%+) it's 10.5% vintage 2018.
First pic didn't really do it justice so judicious use of led torch to show colour on second pic.
Feeling a bit better now, might be an early night though.


----------



## elmoMakesBeer (29/8/20)

butisitart said:


> equally southwark, i think from the same beer strike LOL, and emu bitter at the same time. our little gang called southwark 'vom-ark'. and westend.


Funny you should say that. I drank Southwark White once and decided it was one of the best beers going round. But sixteen-year-old me on a School trip to Adelaide was probable going to think 12 stubbies of anything that wasn't West End was great.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/8/20)

Grmblz said:


> Worthington WS on TAP! "sobs quietly" It used to be a bottle conditioned beer in clear glass, and a lovely drop, albeit a tad expensive, Oh well the price of progress I suppose. Otherwise known as a race to the bottom.
> I was a manager for Whitbreads for a while back in the day and their "Tankard" and "Trophy" bitters were not dissimilar to Red Barrel or "Double Diamond" another over hyped swill by Ind Coope a conglomerate that bought up small breweries and then reduced their once highly prized ales to pap for the masses, thank god Theakstons held out. I'm quite depressed now just thinking about it, I might need some liquid comforting, ????????????????? (that's me thinking) bugger it! It is after all Saturday night.


Plus those swallowed up by Bass, I wonder if the pubs would be closing at the rate they are if all the breweries had have been left alone


----------



## butisitart (29/8/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Whitbreads was another long standing brewery ruined by takeovers, I had a pint of Worthington White Shield about 4 years ago, highly carbed, from a keg and about 2 or 3 C, terrible, that was the only beer I had when I was in the UK which wasn't from a cask apart from the take aways.
> View attachment 118919
> 
> But guess what, Watneys is back. Though it is in name only.
> ...


interesting historical photo. at least 2 of the ladies look anglo-indian (british with indian descent, born in india), or equally, indian britons (indian with british descent, born in uk). a studio shot, so probably never know. leaning to a studio in india (so anglo indian), from the bottle size (transport). but then, are they bottles or earthen?? could probably run an entire thread on this photo, thumbs up


----------



## kadmium (29/8/20)

Grmblz said:


> I decided after much consideration, on UBER! comfort. A barley wine from my "SPECIAL" fridge, hidden at the back of my garage and set to 12 deg's (old school cellar temp) As the red wine glass attests (wine glasses reserved for 10%+) it's 10.5% vintage 2018.
> First pic didn't really do it justice so judicious use of led torch to show colour on second pic.
> Feeling a bit better now, might be an early night though.


Oh man that looks delicious.


----------



## butisitart (29/8/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Plus those swallowed up by Bass, I wonder if the pubs would be closing at the rate they are if all the breweries had have been left alone
> View attachment 118927


refer my previous post, that earthenware decanter at the foot of the brewer on the right - is about the same size as the vessels on the worthington photos of the ladies. where on earth did you get these fantastic photos?? is there social history research on this?? love the beer crates


----------



## Grmblz (29/8/20)

kadmium said:


> Oh man that looks delicious.


Thank you, tastes alright as well


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/8/20)

butisitart said:


> refer my previous post, that earthenware decanter at the foot of the brewer on the right - is about the same size as the vessels on the worthington photos of the ladies. where on earth did you get these fantastic photos?? is there social history research on this?? love the beer crates


Another oldie, each year Bass treated its workforce to a day at the sea side.Each workman was given 2/6d and a days wages the foreman 5 shillings. In 1900, 11,241 employees and their families travelled to Blackpool on 17 trains this photo is of some of those on the 12th train.





These books are the source of the photos with some interesting reading.




And to keep it on topic Busch's new release.


----------



## butisitart (29/8/20)

elmoMakesBeer said:


> Funny you should say that. I drank Southwark White once and decided it was one of the best beers going round. But sixteen-year-old me on a School trip to Adelaide was probable going to think 12 stubbies of anything that wasn't West End was great.


i am pretty sure that what i drank was just called southwark. perhaps 'white' is a different brewery line. the southwark i drank was no better than the west end, so perhaps. i'm sure a local can clear this up.


----------



## butisitart (29/8/20)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Another oldie, each year Bass treated its workforce to a day at the sea side.Each workman was given 2/6d and a days wages the foreman 5 shillings. In 1900, 11,241 employees and their families travelled to Blackpool on 17 trains this photo is of some of those on the 12th train.
> View attachment 118930
> 
> 
> ...


so what were the headlines?? 12000 drunks descend on blackpool?? LOL (Beatles: 12000 holes in blackburn, lancashire)
got all the titles, authors off your photo. appreciate it. all the men in baggy caps (bar 1) are quite young, those with more expensive boaters generally 30-50, and only 2 men with a bowler or higher more expensive hat (probably of some company importance). there's a lot in some of these pics. oh, and probably a widow, black hat, apparently with no males accompanying.
i'll run these (and a search) through my library cos i can download most publications. gives me food for thought for research


----------



## butisitart (29/8/20)

MHB said:


> I always used to say Kingfisher from India, but then someone (who is still alive) brought me a can of this, I think it was a practical joke not a deliberate insult.
> View attachment 118910
> 
> Just so many things wrong. One review I read described it as a glass of sea water with a used tampon and a twist of lime. Not being personally familiar with taste of 1 of the preceding, but the rest was spot on so I'll take his word on the balance.
> ...


you've never drunk seawater??


----------



## MHB (29/8/20)

Nah - Fish piss in it!
Mark


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/8/20)

butisitart said:


> so what were the headlines?? 12000 drunks descend on blackpool?? LOL (Beatles: 12000 holes in blackburn, lancashire)
> got all the titles, authors off your photo. appreciate it. all the men in baggy caps (bar 1) are quite young, those with more expensive boaters generally 30-50, and only 2 men with a bowler or higher more expensive hat (probably of some company importance). there's a lot in some of these pics. oh, and probably a widow, black hat, apparently with no males accompanying.
> i'll run these (and a search) through my library cos i can download most publications. gives me food for thought for research


You can easily get drawn in looking at the old photos of horse drawn drey's, barrels of cask beer going to the public houses, idyllic country scenes. Unsuspecting of the horrors to come.


----------



## Chods1 (30/8/20)

Worst beer I ever tasted was Colt 45 in the U.S. Around 1980. It tasted like it had sat in the sun for a week in a clear bottle. If I remember correctly it cost about 25 cents a quart. And that was a ripoff. Next worst was Coors. Tasted like watered down rice. Foul. The only decent beer was a Miller's Old Style we tried in Chicago.
Not good but not bad. So glad for all our American friends and for us that the Craft beer industry took off in the U.S.


----------



## Stuart99 (30/8/20)

butisitart said:


> if you want a spray on watneys red barrel, try this, youtube, monty python at the hollywood bowl



OT: They say that travel broadens the mind, but clearly not for a lot of tourists to judge by all the Watneys Red Barrel and "Bratwurst mit Bier" signs you see in the tourist traps of Kuta and Phuket. Why travel to the other side of the world to eat the same food and drink the same beer as you do at home? You might as well stay home and watch travel programs on the TV.


----------



## yankinoz (30/8/20)

Chods1 said:


> Worst beer I ever tasted was Colt 45 in the U.S. Around 1980. It tasted like it had sat in the sun for a week in a clear bottle. If I remember correctly it cost about 25 cents a quart. And that was a ripoff. Next worst was Coors. Tasted like watered down rice. Foul. The only decent beer was a Miller's Old Style we tried in Chicago.
> 
> You have revealed the trade secret of Colt 45. You must not have had Steele Reserve, an even worse malt liquor, but what the hey, after two forties of 7% brew, who cares?
> 
> ...


----------



## butisitart (30/8/20)

Stuart99 said:


> OT: They say that travel broadens the mind, but clearly not for a lot of tourists to judge by all the Watneys Red Barrel and "Bratwurst mit Bier" signs you see in the tourist traps of Kuta and Phuket. Why travel to the other side of the world to eat the same food and drink the same beer as you do at home? You might as well stay home and watch travel programs on the TV.


couldn't agree more. when i first started travelling, met an australian in a malay village. felt a bit homesick so i struck up a conversation, and he said 'i didn't come all this way to meet australians', and walked off. actually cured my homesickness after a think, never looked back since haha.


----------



## Ferment8 (30/8/20)

About 1990 landed in London as a 19 yr old going to see the world. Mate an I were staying in a cheap arse backpackers. Landed about 5.30am and in accomodation by lunch time. Middle of winter and wanted a beer and sleep. Found they sell beer in almost all the deli type stores or off licences.
Didnt want to get stung with a weak beer so checked the ABVs and thought you beauty. Carslberg Special Brew, a good 10ish % I think, maybe a bit off. Well one sip and tipped that shit. Tennents Super just as bad


----------



## Stuart99 (30/8/20)

butisitart said:


> couldn't agree more. when i first started travelling, met an australian in a malay village. felt a bit homesick so i struck up a conversation, and he said 'i didn't come all this way to meet australians', and walked off. actually cured my homesickness after a think, never looked back since haha.


One of the things I noticed was that a lot of tourists and backpackers hang around with other tourists/backpackers and consequently have little interaction with the locals other than waiters and the hustlers in the tourist traps. I found that travelling on my own on buses in Indonesia and Malaysia that the local sitting next to me was more likely to talk to me than if I was with other tourists, particularly if I was off the well-worn tourist track where foreigners were a novelty. Most backpackers seemed to go to the same places eg Jakarta, Yogyakarta and Kuta.

In Malaysia I was chatting to the Malay guy next to me and he told me he worked as a security guard at the recently opened Club Med Cherating, which is actually on Chendor Beach famous for turtles laying their eggs. The night I went up there and was watching a large turtle laboriously scraping a hole in the sand and laying eggs oblivious to the small crowd. This was right in front of the Club Med where we could hear them doing the songs from Cabaret. I met my security guard friend again and since the onlookers all seemed to be either locals or backpackers asked him where all the Club guests were. He said that they usually came out the first time there but after that they spent every night in the disco. Apparently the only time most of them left the club was when it was time to go home.


----------



## Stuart99 (30/8/20)

Back on topic: back in the 70s the only beers on tap in most pubs was Reschs because most of them were owned by Reschs brewery and were tied houses - the licensee tenant was only allowed by the terms of his lease to serve Reschs' products. Reschs Draught was evil stuff, it produced a sickly feeling in the back of your throat after a few and a vicious headache the next morning even if you didn't have that many. I thought this vile brew had deservedly gone the way of the dodo so was horrified to find it on tap at a local RSL. And no I didn't try it to see if it had improved.


----------



## JDW81 (30/8/20)

Stuart99 said:


> Back on topic: back in the 70s the only beers on tap in most pubs was Reschs because most of them were owned by Reschs brewery and were tied houses - the licensee tenant was only allowed by the terms of his lease to serve Reschs' products. Reschs Draught was evil stuff, it produced a sickly feeling in the back of your throat after a few and a vicious headache the next morning even if you didn't have that many. I thought this vile brew had deservedly gone the way of the dodo so was horrified to find it on tap at a local RSL. And no I didn't try it to see if it had improved.



I’ve got soft spot for Reschs’. Used to drink it with my grandfather in a small pub in A small town in the New England area in NSW when I was about 17-18. Had one a few years ago at a pub in my home town and brought back good memories. I didn’t hate it either. Not the best beer I’ve drank, but by no stretch the worst.


----------



## butisitart (30/8/20)

Stuart99 said:


> Back on topic: back in the 70s the only beers on tap in most pubs was Reschs because most of them were owned by Reschs brewery and were tied houses - the licensee tenant was only allowed by the terms of his lease to serve Reschs' products. Reschs Draught was evil stuff, it produced a sickly feeling in the back of your throat after a few and a vicious headache the next morning even if you didn't have that many. I thought this vile brew had deservedly gone the way of the dodo so was horrified to find it on tap at a local RSL. And no I didn't try it to see if it had improved.


similar in brissie, it was either a fourex pub or a carlton pub, and that was what you got. if you wanted something exotic, you could occasionally get resch's or emu bitter, cans only, quadruple price in the bottleshop, never available in the bar.


----------



## kadmium (30/8/20)

Stuart99 said:


> OT: They say that travel broadens the mind, but clearly not for a lot of tourists to judge by all the Watneys Red Barrel and "Bratwurst mit Bier" signs you see in the tourist traps of Kuta and Phuket. Why travel to the other side of the world to eat the same food and drink the same beer as you do at home? You might as well stay home and watch travel programs on the TV.


I have a mate who when we were in Thailand only wanted to drink VB. It's all he drinks here. 

He flat out just refuses to drink other beer. Very set in his ways.


----------



## Mooroolbark_Mick (31/8/20)

butisitart said:


> i am pretty sure that what i drank was just called southwark. perhaps 'white' is a different brewery line. the southwark i drank was no better than the west end, so perhaps. i'm sure a local can clear this up.


I was in Port Adelaide in 1976 and a couple of locals in a pub talked me into trying Southwark. The most disgusting beer I'd ever drunk. Only times I drank it after that was when we had the obligatory Melbourne Christmas beer strikes.


----------



## elmoMakesBeer (31/8/20)

butisitart said:


> i am pretty sure that what i drank was just called southwark. perhaps 'white' is a different brewery line. the southwark i drank was no better than the west end, so perhaps. i'm sure a local can clear this up.


Yes, I think you're right. It looks like Southwark Bitter is/was(?) the flagship beer. According to this it's great and of the English Bitter style, which is a pretty big call for a lager!
Beer Adelaide

It looks like the White is/was a take on a Bavarian-style wheat beer. Based on this I'm inclined to be less embarrassed by sixten year old self's taste in beer.
Southwark White


----------



## butisitart (31/8/20)

if i was south australian i'd stick to the coopers. then again, if i pick something mainstream up from the bottle-oh in brisbane, it'll probably be a coopers
also, pretty surprised that people keep dishing out on crown lager. in the 70s-80s it was the bees knees in my world. i still enjoy the occasional one. now i dunno if it IS crap and i just see it like childhood comfort food. i'll have a marshmallow easter rabbit and a crownie to wash it down with. makes me feel maternally cared for.


----------



## Hangover68 (31/8/20)

Tennents super, a strong scottish beer in a 440ml can at around 9%, sickly sweet more like a bad wine.


----------



## Luxo_Aussie (31/8/20)

Adelscott : "Let's make a beer which tastes like whiskey".





This is exactly why the French are known for their wines & not their beers!


----------



## Chods1 (31/8/20)

Stuart99 said:


> OT: They say that travel broadens the mind, but clearly not for a lot of tourists to judge by all the Watneys Red Barrel and "Bratwurst mit Bier" signs you see in the tourist traps of Kuta and Phuket. Why travel to the other side of the world to eat the same food and drink the same beer as you do at home? You might as well stay home and watch travel programs on the TV.


I have a very open mind. I do not like the commercial crap we have been putting up with for decades. I found the local aussie products always wanting flavour wise. But if beer is crap it is crap. That's all there is to it. If the local beer is good to me then I will drink and enjoy it.


----------



## bduza (31/8/20)

butisitart said:


> similar in brissie, it was either a fourex pub or a carlton pub, and that was what you got. if you wanted something exotic, you could occasionally get resch's or emu bitter, cans only, quadruple price in the bottleshop, never available in the bar.


Mid 2000s I was at a small pub in Sydney with a group I was at tafe with, and it was one of those bars where you go, "Tooheys spew, nope, Carlton Draught, nope, oh phew they have Tooheys Old".

One of the guys in the group asks for a VB. Gets told they don't have it. He looks confused and states, "But I only drink VB!" This guy wasn't taking the piss - he had no idea what to do. 

We talk him into a Carlton Draught, and he carefully takes a sip, like he's expecting it's poison or something, then gets all excited. Wouldn't shut up about it being "not a bad drop".


----------

